# When did you hit Peak BLM and why?



## DiscoRodeo (Apr 8, 2021)

My breach was probably with Ferguson, with BLM specifically, and how the facts of the matter got badly skewed and rioting was seemingly swept under the rug/justified. Overall though, going through black activist circles and finding reprehensible behaviors not only justified, but often swept under the rug under the broader auspice of woke activism, that definently peaked me on a plethora of the movement. 

Curious what other people's experiences are, and why they may have disillusionment with BLM or other similar organizations, if they have them


----------



## MODUS (Apr 8, 2021)

I decided I didn't care for the group once I learned they were predominantly black people.


----------



## Bins (Apr 8, 2021)

Ferguson as well. I almost wonder if the media purposefully chooses the worst possible occurrences of police on black violence just to further divide the country.  Like of all the high profile cases the MSM has covered the most heartbreaking is Tamir Rice, which was an actually child, who did something a dumb child would do. Brown was an adult but since he was 18 the media constantly referred to him as a teenager and constantly portrayed him in a positive light. And then it comes up he basically tried to steal a cops gun by reaching in the car. It was the cop's live vs some hood's life. Like, we ain't that dumb, come on.

Also the last two major up rising being in election year is extremely sus. Cops don't stop killing unarmed black people in non-presidential election years brah.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 8, 2021)

I hit peak BLM when they were already bedfellows with SJWs. That already speaks of their goals and aims when they hitch with spoiled ass suburbanites who know nothing of the world outside of their bubble.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Apr 8, 2021)

Even a quick peek into anything BLM does or how their members act was what did me in. The instant snapback anger from anything other than regurgitating their talking points made it very clear it was a supremacy movement. If someone's opinion is 'Yes, every life is important' it very clearly is in agreement with their stated goal.

Instead they scream that it's racist, then they foment riots, arson, theft, and act like the very thing they're so angry at being labeled as.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 8, 2021)

When they fucked my wife.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Apr 8, 2021)

The fact that the whole movement is based on a faulty premise that black people are in danger from white people, when in fact white-on-black violence is statistically the least common form of racial violence


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 8, 2021)

I'd say it was in 2016 when the "Movement For Black Lives" assembled its top grifters to put together the first official BLM platform, and they had a whole section about how Israel was an illegitimate "apartheid state", the US should divest, and so on.
Whether you agree with that or not, it's quite obvious that nobody in charge was actually interested in the whole notion of keeping black people from unnecessary deaths. The whole manifesto was just a collection of generic far-left talking points with a coat of brown paint. Black America deserves better.

You can read the original manifesto here:








						Platform - The Movement for Black Lives
					

Black humanity and dignity requires Black political will and power. Despite constant exploitation and perpetual oppression, Black people have bravely and brilliantly been the driving force pushing the U.S. towards the ideals it articulates but has never achieved. In recent




					web.archive.org
				



They've edited it since then. You can see that this is a very wide-ranging document covering things like universal healthcare, public financing of elections, and pretty much everything imaginable _except_ anything that would save the next Trayvon Martin.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 8, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> Black America deserves better


Does it, though?


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 8, 2021)

Hated nigger lives matter since day 1. I knew it was just gonna be whiny monkeys ooking about bullshit, proved me right when they oooked about criminals being killed for being aggressive and criminals.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Apr 8, 2021)

The Michael Brown incident. I could at least see both sides on the Trayvon Martin incident and find things to agree with on both arguments. Brown fucking deserved to be shot and killed and I could not fathom why so many people were acting like he was some angel and anyone who brought up factual proof contradicting that was labeled the worst of the worst. I could not understand burning and looting an entire city, ruining the lives of people who had nothing to do with Brown made a difference. It all went downhill from there


----------



## Santiago_Nasar (Apr 8, 2021)

When they made Zimmerman white as a paper towel on the news, thats enough to understand all this bullshit has an agenda behind it


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 8, 2021)

George Floyd, then Jacob Blake.


----------



## Antarctic Hellbeast (Apr 8, 2021)

Before it even began


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Apr 8, 2021)

I used to say that I "agreed with the message, not the organization." After putting up with people playing the antifa card, saying there is no organization, and then doubling down even after I proved to them that it indeed WAS an operating business run by a Jew, I stopped agreeing with the message. That, of course, and the whole using the death of a worthless nigger as an excuse to torch their neighbor's businesses, steal Nikes and flatscreens, and generally, doing 100% of everything I hate about niggers, instead of properly protesting.

I've never liked Blacks that much. Didn't hate them, but I'm starting to, and the only way I can think of that'll keep me from going full-bore Klansman is to simply live in a place where niggers don't.

After years of trying to be tolerant, I've finally realized that Blacks have all the same rights as human beings, and aren't being profiled by the police even a penny more than they deserve. If anything, there need to be more cops on their streets.



I Love Beef said:


> I hit peak BLM when they were already bedfellows with SJWs. That already speaks of their goals and aims when they hitch with spoiled ass suburbanites who know nothing of the world outside of their bubble.



Who needs a crutch when you've got the whole fuckin wheelchair, right?


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 8, 2021)

I have no idea why this is even a question, I knew BLM was bullshit right out of the gate, it was far too slick and raking in far too much cash for me to think it wasn't corrupt. It hasn't even been around long enough for my opinion to change that much about it, unless you want to extend the BLM umbrella to *all* civil rights movements regarding black people in the United States in the past decade or so. Which I think is pretty drastic. 

I've already seen some people on both sides including events as far back as the OJ Simpson trial in BLM which is just ridiculous. The political landscape back then was certainly different as there was no mass internet use to facilitate the development of something like BLM. There's also the rather idiotic idea that the Great Recession and Occupy Wall Street should be included too, though since that's more of a liberal point of view I suspect almost nobody on this site feels that way.

If anything as time has gone on I've become increasingly suspicous of just about anyone discussing the subject, since the (justified) backlash against black people across America is providing perfect ground for controlled opposition groups to sprout. If there is any kind of larger plan in place regarding BLM, the next phase is presumably to encourage the creation and growth of white supremacy movements, which can then be used to justify a crackdown. At this point its impossible to tell if someone complaining about current events is telling the truth and expressing real frustration at the horror show currently happening on the streets, or if they're a media shill trying to feed into the narrative that white supremacy is multiplying out of control.

You quite literally cannot trust anyone anymore, on any side of the issue.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 8, 2021)

That time a bunch of BLM activists tried to hijack a Pulse vigil. Right after the shooting happened.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 8, 2021)

When I had no libtard "friends" to prevent me from critically analyzing what went down. That's when I didn't feel pressured into giving people like George Floyd the "benefit of the doubt" to avoid being labelled a "bad person" or whatever. I started listening to my mom, who was learning the truth as all this shit was going down, rather than listening to social rejects and retards with little to no life experience. I didn't have to fear being called out or harassed for wrongthink, so I didn't feel obligated to sugarcoat or play nice.

Also, seeing black people speak out against BLM - e.g. Terry Crews, Candace Owens, RuinedLeon - and speak the real facts has really helped solidify the movement as one of the biggest frauds of the twenty-first century. If the people you say you're trying to protect give strong, sound arguments rejecting those claims, you're a fake and a fraud.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 8, 2021)

You'd think if Black Lives Matter, you'd hold Black people accountable of stupid, harmful shit we DO regularly. That would prove we want reform and want change for the greater good of everybody.


----------



## DeadFish (Apr 8, 2021)

I never gave a shit.


----------



## Meat Target (Apr 8, 2021)

When "hands up, don't shoot" was proven to be a lie.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Apr 8, 2021)

BLM is idiotic and racist. They don't talk about black people, they talk about black _criminals._

Black men can simply obey the law like everyone else. It is not hard. And even if they choose to break the law, they dont have to resist arrest so goddamn much. Resisting arrest is pointless. It means you either kill a cop, run away and become a fugitive, get your ass tased and THEN arrested, or you die. 0 good outcomes.


----------



## Canaan (Apr 8, 2021)

when i seen this i was swayed


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 8, 2021)

Hated them since the first day, but digging into their inspirations made me hate them more. They took inspiration from a black supremacist cop killer named Assata Shakur.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 8, 2021)

When I saw Reginald Denny get beat on live tv


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 8, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I have no idea why this is even a question, I knew BLM was bullshit right out of the gate, it was far too slick and raking in far too much cash for me to think it wasn't corrupt.


Any national organization propped up by the media is inevitably going to be corrupt, that was never in doubt. The real question was always "Might they still do some good?" Early on, it was at least _conceivable _that BLM might encourage some politicians to be seen Doing Something About The Blacks, and pass some sort of useful reforms. But it quickly became apparent that they wouldn't even try to accomplish anything outside of grifting.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 8, 2021)

When I found out that they wanted to bust up the traditional family structure in favor of what amounted to hippie communes.

...and then decided to scrub that from their website.


----------



## Spit bucket (Apr 8, 2021)

When these people started making shit like CHAZ/CHOP and acting like hardcore "revolutionaries". These people are self hating white trash hipsters or crackhead hoodrats that are coddle by media and big corporations. This is my personal believe since day 1. 

I respect black people. I don't respect faggy movements that don't help black people.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 8, 2021)

When Mike the Gentle Giant turned out to be 100% manufactured narrative. The best thing BLM ever did was inspire one of Ghost's trolls with "Trayvon smokes weed by day, does shots at night"


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 8, 2021)

Personally, since I'm from a country that didn't really notice anything from BLM until FloydFest 2020, mine was when I realized that all the funds that were being raised by BLM in 2020 were going into a third-party charity organization that solely donated to Democrat politicians and their campaigns, particularly Biden's election campaign. These guys acting like they're fighting the establishment by burning down their own communities, while shitlibs donate millions to feel like they're a good person, which ends up going to line the pockets of an already absurdly wealthy politician - it's honestly tragic how many people are OK with this.

Before that point, you could maybe argue (albiet barely) that it was an organization with good intentions that was warped by a small vocal minority of black supremacists and progressives. However, after this, it became pretty clear that it's just a thinly-veiled extension of the Democrats and the rest of the left-wing establishment, used to drum up votes and funds for their politicians and their campaigns, while driving people into a frenzy against whatever you want to label as the enemy at that time.


----------



## John McAfee (Apr 8, 2021)

"Chauvin murdered him in cold blood"
Did you watch the 18 minute video?
 "I didn't have to"

I live in a black neighborhood in a black city. They all believe this shit. 

Race war.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 8, 2021)

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/australasia/black-lives-matter-facebook-page-run-white-man-australia-ian-mackay-a8297836.html
		




			https://www.blackenterprise.com/australian-scammed-black-lives-matter-donors-out-of-100k/
		


It never lasted a chance, and it only picked up steam last year since it was programmed by mainstream media and corporations to control/consume people into doing it.



Spoiler



Can someone be nice enough to archive both of these sites? For me, archive webpage is acting up on me for some reason.


----------



## make_it_so (Apr 8, 2021)

albert chan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone be nice enough to archive both of these sites? For me, archive webpage is acting up on me for some reason.


Independent article was archived some time ago.

The Black Enterprise web link is giving me a "connection is not secure" warning.


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 8, 2021)

The peak funniest moment was when the white BLM rioters trashed the CHAZ area and cut black people off from essential services, contributed to chaos that led to multiple deaths in the area, took a black man to court because they were blocking the highway at night with no lights and got hit, and raised a bunch of money for themselves to fight "white supremacy" 

That was next level retarded even for BLM


----------



## John McAfee (Apr 8, 2021)

albert chan said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/australasia/black-lives-matter-facebook-page-run-white-man-australia-ian-mackay-a8297836.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...





make_it_so said:


> Independent article was archived some time ago.
> 
> The Black Enterprise web link is giving me a "connection is not secure" warning.



https://web.archive.org/web/2020110...cammed-black-lives-matter-donors-out-of-100k/


----------



## Citizen Lain (Apr 8, 2021)

Seeing them try to larp as revolutionaries while being unconditionally supported by the media, the educational system and countless large corporations. The whole thing always struck me as a little bit cultish too. In high school I used to date this one girl who seemed so clever and insightful at the time. When I looked up her social media during the riots last summer, all I found was marxist antifa bullshit. The same idiotic leftist talking points we've heard over and over again. It's so depressing watching people getting brainwashed like this.


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 9, 2021)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> Black men can simply obey the law like everyone else.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Apr 9, 2021)

For me, it was when I got blasted by BLM ads at work because Pandora sucks Globohomo negrocock.  I presume it's just as bad at Spotify and other web players. What's worse is that one of my managers (despite being relatively intelligent in other areas,) kept falling for BLM's bullshit, even going so far as to say "They have to riot. They have no other way of getting society to listen to them."  I was too chickenshit to say anything to her (didn't want to lose my job,) so it just added to the stress. If you're one of those bourgeois suburbanites who thinks that chimping out and stealing are viable forms of protest,  I'll agree with you, but only if you agree to put your house/business/personal possessions at the head of the looting line. Let them burn and rape YOUR house first, and then see how you feel about it. If you're not willing to do that, or you want to say "I shouldn't be looted, I wasn't responsible", then tell me why were the poor immigrant business owners in Minneapolis deserving of the treatment they got at the hands of feral blacks? How is losing everything in a fire going to help _them_ in the long run? If you can abstractify their plight and say it will lead to a better world, the same can be done for _your _house and possessions. In fact, you should turn over everything you have to the black poor right now because, according to you, you're a privileged person living in a system that benefits you at the expense of the urban poor and you need to pay reparations. 

I'd say that every white soccer mom who mouths support for BLM should get raped by a negro, but they'd probably enjoy it and orgasm in an ecstasy of virtue-signaling while their soyboy husbands watch and jerk themselves off in a corner.


----------



## Super Sad Smile (Apr 9, 2021)

Ever since I saw one of Metokur's streams.   It was the first time I saw what went on that wasn't a sanitized version of events.  Everything about them just reeks of bs the more I learned about them, especially with how they get treated with kids gloves.  These fuckers been active since June and the only "change" I've seen is more black people in ads and cinders instead of buildings.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Apr 9, 2021)

After they demanded body cams and the cops complied, they then decided that body cams were bad because they kept vindicating the cops' claims of justifiably shootings.


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Apr 10, 2021)

Rachel Jeantel took away any sympathy I may have had for Trayvon Martin. I know there are allegations that she wasn't even his girlfriend, but if she was, good god. Birds of a feather and all that, and by keeping her company, it was obvious that his IQ probably started with a 7.

Mike Brown was another big one. I think my main BLM peak was realizing that everything said about him in the MSM was some flavor of bullshit.



> "He was in college and you just can't have an educated Black kang in this country."



Meanwhile, in reality, he was maybe going to start trade school to be an HVAC repairman but it wasn't totally clear he was actually enrolled and he had taken no classes.

I can't think of a single BLM cause celebre where the facts of the case are not at the very least grossly misrepresented.



> "He was talking on his sail foam in his grandma's back yard."
> 
> "He was playing in the park."
> 
> ...



Also, It's really hard to feel sympathy for people who didn't value themselves and didn't value others. You could make a BLM bingo card with spaces like "Previous conviction for DV," "Mother sent him to live with grandparents because he was out of control," "Left behind small children," "Addicted to hard drugs," "Aspiring rapper," "Family chimpout after death," and so forth. "Weed on the tox screen" is the free space.

Finally, BLM is one of the more vicious anti-woman groups out there and this is never mentioned.

I hope they all get killed in a dark alley for a flip phone and a $20 bus pass in Minecraft.


----------



## Male Idiot (Apr 10, 2021)

Why should whites care about what half monkeys think? The wrong side lost not only in the world wars, but the civil war as well.


----------



## Iceland Heavy (Apr 10, 2021)

From the moment it was clear how many lies were being told about Michael Brown and Trayvon Martin, so 2014ish. Everything since then has been the 'when you're waiting for a joke to be over but it's taking forever' meme.


----------



## Shroom King (Apr 11, 2021)

Right around here...


----------



## KiwiFuzz (Apr 11, 2021)

talk sh1t said:


> How do you mean?



A lot of the men they champion are women abusers of various stripes.

Then instead of saying that pimps and wife-beaters and other assholes should be incarcerated, they promote doing "restorative justice" in the community, in other words keeping violent men around their victims.

You've never going to hear from the woman George Floyd assaulted, or any of the mothers of the children he abandoned. It's like they don't exist.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 11, 2021)

I came into it absolutely done with any of the horseshit BLM peddles.  I give them no credit and no ground.  Everything that has happened since they showed up has only further solidified my contempt for them and their mendacity.


----------



## Kornula (Apr 12, 2021)

Right after I saw a BLM protester take the stage at a Bernie Saunders speech. This nigger went right up and pushed Bernie himself off the mic and started ranting a lot of jiggaboo nonsense.   I started to look into the movement then to see what was up.. That's when I posted a question on facebook that lost me most of my "friends":  "Why should I support a group that openly chants: "Fuck white people" and "Kill cops!"?    

My facebook page was flooded with a wall of nothing but pure hate from my "friends" on that day.  That wall of hate, none of which actually directly answered my question ..that's when I figured out my instinct that it was a bogus orginazation was confirmed.



John McAfee said:


> "Chauvin murdered him in cold blood"
> Did you watch the 18 minute video?
> "I didn't have to"
> 
> ...


The Al Jezera Facebook page is pushing the bullshit that the nigger was "murdered"  because they leave out the fentanyl (amongst a shit ton of other drugs) found in his system.   All the fucking libtard hippies flat out refuse to accept or acknowledge this fact.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 12, 2021)

The George Zimmerman/Trayvon Martin case. They tried to call a demilatino from Peru a white supremacist and claimed he was a racist even though nothing indicated he killed Martin because of his race.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 12, 2021)

KiwiFuzz said:


> You've never going to hear from the woman George Floyd assaulted, or any of the mothers of the children he abandoned. It's like they don't exist.


"Black Lives Matter!" murders a Black cop during the riots
"Support Black-owned businesses!" burns down several Black owned businesses
"Listen to Black women!" victims of George Floyd and Jacob Blake ignored, swept under the rug
"Eat the rich!" BLM co-founder self described as Marxist buys $3.4 million worth of homes
"Black voices be heard!" called Terry Crews a coon for speaking out against it
"End White supremacy!" lives in communities run by woke leaders

_why are you against BLM



_


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Apr 12, 2021)

Oddly enough, I mostly just didn't pay attention to Fergusson. Ferg has a long and storied history of racial tensions and animus simmering back for a while, so I kindof just figured that the Brown sitch was psychic resonance from that history, building up just to find any possible outlet.

You remember those University of Missouri protests? The one with the dumb "I need some muscle over here" adjunct professor. I don't give a shit about her, but moreso Jonathan Butler. Here was this guy going on about racism, about living in America, about all the standard stuff and going on a somewhat laughable "hunger strike with optional sandwiches" in protest, and what do you know? His dad made $8.4M in 2014.  Was this dude even directly associated with BLM? I have no fucking idea. But you look at the tone of this article (and so many others), and it clicks. It's a whole class of people, watching each others' back, making argumants that nobody on the lower 3/4ths of the income spectrum would make. "Money doesn't matter when it comes to racial privileges" is something nobody impoverished, no prole, and no lower-to-middle-middle-class mook would ever say.

BLM is just a way for the next generation of aristocracy to play with its toys and ruin some lives. Its organization and leadership are just people from money wanting to boost their profile and leapfrog into being professional activists, nuts to what it actually does in the process. So when 2020 sees a massive upswing in muders in the US that is completely out of step with other countries that had covid lockdowns, and that upswing of murders is primarily black people killing other black people not dissimilar from Baltimore after Freddie Gray -- of course shit's getting worse. People are really buying into the lie that these fucking aristocrats care about them.


----------



## Plank (Apr 12, 2021)

I agree with most of the events people have already posted, but the embarrassing Bernie Sanders humiliating himself for the BLM activists at one of his events is what most comes to mind for me. Everything else since then has just been more of the same.

Black Lives Matter protesters disrupt Bernie Sanders rally
Aug 9, 2015


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Apr 12, 2021)

Whenever they are at the brink of recreating the events of 1992


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 12, 2021)

I think the fact that so many BLM supporters get nasty as fuck if you try to talk about the fact that other minorities like disabled and mentally ill people are also at increased risk of police violence is what did it for me. Why is it "whataboutism" to mention that police also treat disabled people like shit but bringing up black dudes that got shot by cops in the us whenever anything bad happens no matter how unrelated it is (seriously I've seen it happen for everything from Notre Dame being on fire to Islamic extremist terror attacks in the UK) perfectly acceptable?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> I think the fact that so many BLM supporters get nasty as fuck if you try to talk about the fact that other minorities like disabled and mentally ill people are also at increased risk of police violence is what did it for me. Why is it "whataboutism" to mention that police also treat disabled people like shit but bringing up black dudes that got shot by cops in the us whenever anything bad happens no matter how unrelated it is (seriously I've seen it happen for everything from Notre Dame being on fire to Islamic extremist terror attacks in the UK) perfectly acceptable?


Because if it doesn't center around their race it doesn't give them a good hustle.  The point is to solidify blacks as a perpetually put-upon victim class and absolutely NOBODY ELSE is allowed to join that parade.  They don't want concessions for everyone, they want concessions for THEM, fuck everyone else, BLM don't know them, they ain't important, they ain't me.

They want to turn an immutable, inborn characteristic (darker skin) into a kind of mark that signifies that "this person is above the law and you should transfer your wealth to them".

This is one of the many results of venerating victimhood.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 12, 2021)

Hothead said:


> Because if it doesn't center around their race it doesn't give them a good hustle.  The point is to solidify blacks as a perpetually put-upon victim class and absolutely NOBODY ELSE is allowed to join that parade.  They don't want concessions for everyone, they want concessions for THEM, fuck everyone else, BLM don't know them, they ain't important, they ain't me.
> 
> They want to turn an immutable, inborn characteristic (darker skin) into a kind of mark that signifies that "this person is above the law and you should transfer your wealth to them".
> 
> This is one of the many results of venerating victimhood.


At least half of BLM is Rich white kids though. Hell in some areas a /pol/ meet probably has more black/brown people than a BLM rally. Even with the looting and arson last year at least half the people on any stream were white kids.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> At least half of BLM is Rich white kids though. Hell in some areas a /pol/ meet probably has more black/brown people than a BLM rally. Even with the looting and arson last year at least half the people on any stream were white kids.


The rich white kids have their own reasons for joining in.  Assuaging white guilt, self-preservation, thinking they might get in on the grift, being dumb enough to think the BLM movement has an ounce of merit, a sheer love of chaos when they think it could benefit them.  Take your pick.  They're idiots.

Prima facie, BLM is about black people.  It does not care about what happens to white people or anyone else, really - it's not that it can't use the misfortunes of other races as grist for the mill, it's that doing so opens up the possibility of other races getting in on the grift.  Centering around black people also allows them to be incredibly divisive and lets them clearly identify those within and without who will interfere with the grift.  Polarizing everything into "black" and "not-black" allows you to very quickly and easily weed out anyone who says "But what about..." and plays off the already-established framing of black people as eternal victims of racism.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 12, 2021)

But it doesn't seem to care about black people, at least not unless they get shot by white or Hispanic cops. It doesn't care about black people killed by other black people, or dying from lack of healthcare or covid, or black women who are domestic violence victims, or black people who lost homes and businesses in riots, or anything else. And of course they treat black people who criticize them for any reason like shit.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Apr 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> At least half of BLM is Rich white kids though. Hell in some areas a /pol/ meet probably has more black/brown people than a BLM rally. Even with the looting and arson last year at least half the people on any stream were white kids.





Android raptor said:


> But it doesn't seem to care about black people, at least not unless they get shot by white or Hispanic cops. It doesn't care about black people killed by other black people, or dying from lack of healthcare or covid, or black women who are domestic violence victims, or black people who lost homes and businesses in riots, or anything else. And of course they treat black people who criticize them for any reason like shit.


Yeah BLM has quickly turned into another virtue signaling grift for upper class whites and professional race baiters.

They don't give a shit about Blacks in poverty or even police reform despite screaming for it for a year.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> But it doesn't seem to care about black people, at least not unless they get shot by white or Hispanic cops. It doesn't care about black people killed by other black people, or dying from lack of healthcare or covid, or black women who are domestic violence victims, or black people who lost homes and businesses in riots, or anything else. And of course they treat black people who criticize them for any reason like shit.


Of course they treat black people who criticize them like shit.  They treat anyone who criticizes them like shit, but a special hatred is always reserved for the apostate and heretic.  Anyone who interferes with the grift is not to be tolerated, anyone who compromises the front of "It's blacks vs. everyone else" calls into question the validity of the polarization they do and muddies the waters on who is "evil" and who is "good", who is a "victim" and who is a "victimizer".  Black problems cannot be addressed because you cannot acknowledge for an iotasecond problems within, only problems without - what concessions and resources could you extract from these victims of racism, these downtrodden people who should be BENEFICIARIES and not DONORS? Nothing black people can possibly do should invalidate this victim status barring refusing to acknowledge their victimhood and using that to extract things from others.

It's very important here to have an "other", and the more others, the more people to extract things from.  The fewer victims, the better the haul for those victims.  In this way, having heretics and apostates is convenient - more for every true believer! and that's part of why they're so ready and willing to name apostates and heretics.  "We don't HAVE to cut you in on this, just you remember that."  Whether they actually get their cut or not is another matter, there's always more to be extracted - "You didn't get your cut this time, but keep it up and you could be the beneficiary of the next big haul."


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 12, 2021)

Android raptor said:


> I think the fact that so many BLM supporters get nasty as fuck if you try to talk about the fact that other minorities like disabled and mentally ill people are also at increased risk of police violence is what did it for me. Why is it "whataboutism" to mention that police also treat disabled people like shit but bringing up black dudes that got shot by cops in the us whenever anything bad happens no matter how unrelated it is (seriously I've seen it happen for everything from Notre Dame being on fire to Islamic extremist terror attacks in the UK) perfectly acceptable?


And you can't talk about the fact that Asians have a lower risk of police violence than Caucasians or that men have a significantly higher risk than women. It's always about blackness and whiteness.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Apr 12, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> The George Zimmerman/Trayvon Martin case. They tried to call a demilatino a white supremacist


It was eye-opening that killing a black man makes you an honorary white in the eyes of the media.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 12, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> It was eye-opening that killing a black man makes you an honorary white in the eyes of the media.


"White" is Schrodinger's race, wherein you can become "white" upon someone witnessing you visiting harm upon a non-white person.  Hence blacks harming Asians = white supremacy, a debatably-Latino man harming a black = white supremacy.  "White" is both original sin that expresses itself via the harm of people who are non-white and the mark of Cain upon your skin (a la antiquated Mormon views on people with darker skin! Ain't that some shit?), depending on whichever is more applicable and more convenient.


----------



## Alexander Thaut (Apr 12, 2021)

the summer of 2020.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 12, 2021)

what absolutely disgusted me was corporations supporting this and the rioting and looting of other business, thats when I said fuck it and fuck everyone, including niggers


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 12, 2021)

When I found out that BLM Toronto's founder called white people "melanin deficient subhumans" is when I peaked a bit. Their genuine disrespect towards anyone else peaked me even further (just search up videos of them at the Orlando Memorial Shooting). What made me go even higher was how their Americentric critical race theory bullshit was being pushed in countries like Japan and Ireland. To add insult to injury, they have an inability to call out bad behaviour from their members and allies.


----------



## Sopressata (Apr 13, 2021)

From the very beginning, Anything that has every major corporation behind it and has infiltrated every institution in the country is sus.  Hearing people mindlessly repeat the buzz words and catch phrases, everyone all sounding like they were in some sort of cult where people think exactly the same thing was creepy to me.

I am still really surprised that so many people were okay with racism being declared a Public Health crisis in the middle of this clusterfuk of a pandemic and people being allowed to go out there in crowds of thousands and protest black criminals getting themselves shot. It's amazing to me that this was okay for the vast majority of people. Everywhere you  looked people repeating say her name, say his name... It was so fucking obnoxious. Glorifying criminals who got what they deserved. Also, the white people washing black people's feet in the Town Square was absolutely hilarious to me, major cringe Factor there. The people who got their feet washed and the people who did it deserve to fall out a window.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Apr 13, 2021)

When the BLM - *B*ayrische *L*andes-*M*edienanstalt - banned Drachenlord from making videos.


----------



## Yinci (Apr 13, 2021)

Like I said in a thread about SJW's. I used to hate BLM until I realized they are cannon fodder against the Authoritarian judicial pricks still in the US government. They can say what they want, the worst has yet to come. Most people who get hurt in a protest asked for it.


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Apr 13, 2021)

I remember in the beginning BLM was a sentiment I agreed with. That police ought to not kill people, and especially not target a minority group that has been disproportionately and historically targeted by police. 13/50 didn’t happen just because of black people, shit like the War on Drugs sends people to prison for mere possession.

The problem that I saw in the beginning was, what next? Ok, black people are disproportionately targeted by police; what policies should be done, who is in charge of this movement?

There was no response outside of repeating slogans. I think my peak was in 2016 when I simply typed in Black Lives Matter goals and I went to a website that listed a whole bunch of objectives that were unrelated to police violence. I knew that without a clear goal, BLM would not be effective. And that has been demonstrated as the only changes have been increased monitoring of police actions, reductions in police budgets, and donations being siphoned into the pockets of so-called BLM leaders. Has the past 7 years of BLM resulted in any significant change in police relations with blacks? I would say no, it has only heightened the adversarial relationship between the two, making black people believe every conversation with a police officer is a chance at death and making every police officers react with hostility in approaching black people as confrontation is likely inevitable.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 13, 2021)

Some of my family friends are black and I still get along with the eldest brother but his sister whose my age basically flipped out at me and everyone who wasn’t 100% in agreement with her (which included her older brother). This was before I joined the farms. It hurt because we all were very close and for me it was the straw that broke the camels back. I wasn’t fully in the progressive circle but I sincerely wanted to help. I no longer care for politics outside of laughing at spergs and enjoying the salt.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 13, 2021)

Legoshi said:


> When I found out that BLM Toronto's founder called white people "melanin deficient subhumans" is when I peaked a bit. Their genuine disrespect towards anyone else peaked me even further (just search up videos of them at the Orlando Memorial Shooting). What made me go even higher was how their Americentric critical race theory bullshit was being pushed in countries like Japan and Ireland. To add insult to injury, they have an inability to call out bad behaviour from their members and allies.


Oh yeah, I remember them hijacking a vigil for the victims of the Orlando shooting. That was incredibly trashy and inappropriate, to derail a vigil for victims of a horrible hate crime to whine about white people and cops when that shit has absolutely nothing to do with the Orlando shooting anyway. I was sad how few LGBTQ people seemed to call that shit out, though at least some guys in the recording I watched were pissed (I would have been too, seriously if I was there I would've been tempted to deck those bitches). 

BLM officially lost the ability to cry whataboutism after that, I think that's the worst example of whataboutism I've ever seen.


----------



## TheRedChair (Apr 13, 2021)

BLM never had any credibility in the first place because as soon at it was formed it was almost completely hijacked by those who want to make money off of it. 

It's the same shit but in another name.  In the Black Community it is all about the hustle.  It is never about unity, at least the type of unity that is not color blind.
BLM has been a fucking sham from the start. 



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9_L2MA91rA
		


Do your research on this woman  and find out for yourself on what I am saying.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Apr 13, 2021)

OJ Simpson being acquitted because of fear of more Pre-BLM era 1992 riots and not because he was innocent.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 13, 2021)

Every time a new BLM martyr is crowned I peak more and more. I don't think there's a single one who wasn't a serious criminal or didn't attack the police before their death. If these are the best examples of "good boys who were killed because of racism" that can be found, it doesn't look good.





Imperial Citizen said:


> I remember in the beginning BLM was a sentiment I agreed with. That police ought to not kill people, and especially not target a minority group that has been disproportionately and historically targeted by police. 13/50 didn’t happen just because of black people, shit like the War on Drugs sends people to prison for mere possession.


13/50 refers to violent crimes, small stuff like drug possession isn't counted in that statistic as far as I know. 



Imperial Citizen said:


> The problem that I saw in the beginning was, what next? Ok, black people are disproportionately targeted by police; what policies should be done, who is in charge of this movement?
> 
> There was no response outside of repeating slogans. I think my peak was in 2016 when I simply typed in Black Lives Matter goals and I went to a website that listed a whole bunch of objectives that were unrelated to police violence. I knew that without a clear goal, BLM would not be effective. And that has been demonstrated as the only changes have been increased monitoring of police actions, reductions in police budgets, and donations being siphoned into the pockets of so-called BLM leaders. Has the past 7 years of BLM resulted in any significant change in police relations with blacks? I would say no, it has only heightened the adversarial relationship between the two, making black people believe every conversation with a police officer is a chance at death and making every police officers react with hostility in approaching black people as confrontation is likely inevitable.


They're actually suggesting solutions now. Unfortunately, said solutions don't seem to work. Protesters chant about wanting to defund or dismantle the police force. Some want to send social workers to crime scenes instead of armed cops. In cities where the police force has been defunded, crime seems to be soaring.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> They're actually suggesting solutions now. Unfortunately, said solutions don't seem to work. Protesters chant about wanting to defund or dismantle the police force. Some want to send social workers to crime scenes instead of armed cops. In cities where the police force has been defunded, crime seems to be soaring


Said solutions are making the situations worse. The only people that benefits from them are politicans and criminals. And you know damn well the politicans are sitting cozy.


----------



## Evil Enchilada (Apr 14, 2021)

The moment it began around 2014. You just know that once the media gets a hold of it, it will be treated more as an excuse for senseless violence than actual solutions.


----------



## DwayneTheSockJohnson (Apr 14, 2021)

When i heard the name, easter european imigrant, came here as a kid snd had to grow up next to black and brown ppl. Always complaining about how hard life was when all they did was smoke up and chimp out. No one was ever allowed to say anything about it either, at least no one white.
Edit: Growing up with them doesn’t fill you with much sympathy for them. Edpecially when you remember that even the gypsies in your “shithole” country didn’t act this way.


----------



## jje100010001 (Apr 14, 2021)

Imperial Citizen said:


> I remember in the beginning BLM was a sentiment I agreed with. That police ought to not kill people, and especially not target a minority group that has been disproportionately and historically targeted by police. 13/50 didn’t happen just because of black people, shit like the War on Drugs sends people to prison for mere possession.
> 
> The problem that I saw in the beginning was, what next? Ok, black people are disproportionately targeted by police; what policies should be done, who is in charge of this movement?
> 
> There was no response outside of repeating slogans. I think my peak was in 2016 when I simply typed in Black Lives Matter goals and I went to a website that listed a whole bunch of objectives that were unrelated to police violence. I knew that without a clear goal, BLM would not be effective. And that has been demonstrated as the only changes have been increased monitoring of police actions, reductions in police budgets, and donations being siphoned into the pockets of so-called BLM leaders. Has the past 7 years of BLM resulted in any significant change in police relations with blacks? I would say no, it has only heightened the adversarial relationship between the two, making black people believe every conversation with a police officer is a chance at death and making every police officers react with hostility in approaching black people as confrontation is likely inevitable.


The fundamental thing about BLM is that it's an insidious form of language & marketing trickery.

IRL "black lives matter" as a statement is entirely different from "Black Lives Matter" as an organization, but as they're the same phrase, it means that it's difficult to quickly differentiate each of these statements.

So if you say "I don't support Black Lives Matter", they can instantly point to you thinking that "black lives don't matter". Likewise, when someone says, "I think black lives matter", it lends support to BLM the organization through mimetic repetition of its name.

Regardless, I do think many Americans were reaching a point of _Black Activist Outrage Fatigue_ well before that, but MSM & the Dem's concerted effort to drive Trump out of office provided fuel to the BLM movement to truly turn it into a nation-consuming affair.

Now with Biden in? I personally think that there'll still be protests since BLM needs to keep the grift going regardless of the Dem's attempts to control their golem, and it's a matter of Dems balancing the act of placating them while ensuring that normie Americans are not completely sick of the ongoing instability during Biden's term.

That being said, I do expect BLM to be used as an election-year cudgel by the Dems from now on:






			https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%205-y&geo=US&q=black%20lives%20matter
		




StyrofoamFridge said:


> OJ Simpson being acquitted because of fear of more Pre-BLM era 1992 riots and not because he was innocent.


This is a fundamental societal crisis that's getting worse- that liberal tendencies are increasingly allowing antisocial elements within the Black community to do whatever they like with the understanding that they'll be backed with a mob if they meet any form of recorded  resistance.

This will either end up very bloody, or result in invisible walls being raised again around  the black community as others move to minimize risk to themselves.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Apr 14, 2021)

I was always skeptical because of basic familiarity with crime statistics, taking the time to find cases where police were reprimanded and jailed for misconduct and seeing that most places in most of the country have mechanisms to deal with misconduct (not to say that cases don't slip through the cracks or that some area don't have problems).

My peak though was when the autopsy commissioned by, paid for, and carried out by a coroner of the Brown family's choosing came back and said Brown was not shot in the back, nor did he have his hands up, and BLM just didn't care and continued to chant "HANDS UP DON'T SHOOT" as they burned things.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 14, 2021)

At its inception.  Even if they were 100% peaceful, it's still wrong.  For some reason, it's only white-built nations that are expected to value the positions of non-contributing groups.  Ironically, the demands from on high for these self-loathing behaviors primarily come from Jews, who in their own nation tolerate no minority dissent.


----------



## Just_Somebody (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't think the BLM movement was really a thing yet during the Treyvon Martin/George Zimmerman case, but the sheer amount of political and media bullshit surrounding that case soured me on just about all future "OMG A BLACK MAN DIED" story that makes major media headway.

Without a doubt, just about every case after the fact was seeped in lies and bullshit, unquestionably peddled by the media. Remember when journalist cockroaches did the "Hands up, don't shoot" thing? I do, yet these people are supposed to convey the news to us.

The only one that I felt was actually a major police fuckup that got some attention was the Philando Castile situation, and that one involving some mental health worker (that guy survived though). That being said, I think the cop in question was jumpy as fuck for no real reason. Even the most recent case from Minneapolis involving the taser was still a useless shitbag trying to escape the cops, even if that female cop still fucked up.

And, of course, situations like Tony Timpa and that poor bastard who was gunned down in that hotel hallway deserved far more attention, but the media loves some race riots.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 15, 2021)

Just_Somebody said:


> And, of course, situations like Tony Timpa and that poor bastard who was gunned down in that hotel hallway deserved far more attention, but the media loves some race riots.


Yeah, it's fucked up how victims of police violence who weren't black get mostly ignored and some BLM supporters will bitch you out for whataboutism if you mention them. But they can hijack a vigil for a completely unrelated hate crime to bitch about cops and white people. 

It's all so tiring, especially if you're still left-leaning and think police violence against minorities is a legit issue


----------



## Special Agent Punchy (Apr 15, 2021)

Once I was indifferent but on this day BLM become my enemy:


----------



## Kornula (Apr 15, 2021)

Former friends of mine (in real life) have been trooning big time over this George Floyd case...and now they're adding all sorts of bullshit with this Durante whozziwhazzitnigger.  No amount of hard evidence will change their retarded minds.  It's scary how this mob is gaining more hatefilled steam every day.


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 15, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Every time a new BLM martyr is crowned I peak more and more. I don't think there's a single one who wasn't a serious criminal or didn't attack the police before their death. If these are the best examples of "good boys who were killed because of racism" that can be found, it doesn't look good.
> View attachment 2085369
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I hear about some "poor" black man that's made into a martyr, the first thought that comes into my mind is "Did he have a criminal record?" and the answer's always "yes". Yet everybody just completely ignores that vital fact when it's brought up.


----------



## The Nothingness (Apr 17, 2021)

I never fell for BLM and could see it only showed its face when it was black victim/white perpetrator.

Even though I grew up in Northern Virginia during the 90s, I did not swing to the political left. The first election where I was eligible to vote was 2008 and unlike most in my generation, I did not throw my support behind Barack Obama (and the Republican ticket was not appealing). Still there was a part of me that thought Obama could make the dream MLK spoke about a reality. But it wasn't long until he showed that would not be the case. First it was incident involving his friend, Professor Henry Gates, and the Cambridge police who he said "acted stupidly" right after he admitted he did not have all the facts. Then there was Trayvon Martin's death where Obama compared him to a hypothetical son. And once BLM members were brought into the White House to meet with administration officials, that confirmed my suspicions that race relations in this country were going backwards.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Apr 22, 2021)

When it went from being a movement focused on law enforcement reforms to hating white people and destroying Western civilization.


----------



## Vapid_Idiot (Apr 22, 2021)

Police brutality is a real thing. Sure, there probably are statistics that show black folks are at the worst end of it. I just find it amazing that they never mention hispanics, or whites. It also amazes me that they do not propose any changes to laws, such as decriminalizing drug use and drug dealing. Its annoying to me that these same politician's made all of these laws that constantly create conflict between police and the people, are offering no solutions other than 'less cops/no cops'. The media is also blatantly misrepresenting particular situations to the public and engineering outrage. Nothing will be done for the real victims of police brutality. Nothing will be done for the police who were victims of criminals. 

BLM are just grifters and all around bad people. I wish there was an alternative for black people to make change. You never hear about the people who are actually going out and making change, for example Malcom Jenkins:

Malcom Jenkins Lobbies for reform 

He actually gives a shit and is going through the right avenues to get things done for the people he cares about, and no one care. We just have asshole LeBron getting news coverage for trying to dox a police officer.

It is beyond aggravating to see. That is all I can say.


----------



## Caesar Augustus (Apr 23, 2021)

I was always a bit suspicious of them, but I peaked when I found out who sponsors them. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_Rosenberg








						Did a 'Convicted Terrorist' Sit on the Board of a BLM Funding Body?
					

The past crimes of Susan Rosenberg reemerged in the summer of 2020, amid a new wave of protests over racial injustice and police brutality.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Cliff Booth (Apr 23, 2021)

This is tough for me, because I've been reading Radley Balko and others who advocate for police reform for a number of years before BLM as we know it came on the scene, so I have a lot of problems with the movement and its optics and question whether it's actually done more harm than good for the cause, even though I broadly support the idea behind it.

A lot of people have already mentioned how BLM has a serious problem discerning between good and bad shoots, most recently illustrated by the life-saving justified police shooting in Columbus this week. I would also add that they readily disregard violent police interactions with white people (Daniel Shaver, Justine Damond, Keith Vidal, Scout Schultz, etc etc) in favor of their divisive racial narrative. I absolutely am willing to concede to them that this issue disproportionately affects poor minority communities, but distilling the reason for this to simply racism is so short-sighted and hampers actual reform. If we can just get rid off all the racists in police departments, then we don't really need to do anything about civil asset forfeiture, cash bail, the war on drugs, qualified immunity or the 1033 program, right? Obviously the left-libertarians still in the movement are advocating for meaningful reform measures, but the woke celebrities and brands? Give me a fucking break.

None of this really made me hit "peak BLM" as revolting as it is though. I'm used to grievance industry vultures like Shaun King, Ibram X. Kendi and others capitalizing on current events and reshaping the narrative to create a better marketplace to peddle racial animosity.

What really did it for me was a combination of soulless corporations jumping aboard and then those same companies turning this into shit about supporting black business and creators. I'm sorry. I thought this was about police brutality. I didn't realize that letting Cardi B design a couple of shoes or buying a sandwich from a black guy rather than a white guy was the solution to all our ills. This push is what took me from sympathetic to the movement to fairly hostile, even though I still support police reform.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Apr 26, 2021)

The minute they started rioting over St.George who was in reality a drug addled porn star who was a net negative on society, yes that is our cause and martyr. Oh, fuck off with that shit.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Apr 26, 2021)

George Floyd. Before then, I didn't give a shit about the BLM movement, and I would have happily still not have given a shit _if_ it didn't happen. After that it pretty much cemented in my mind that they're willing to do anything, even ruin the lives of innocent people, to get what they want.

Granted, it's not like the opposing side was any better. But it was, at least by that point, the less of two evils as they didn't go around burning buildings, looting stores, and demanding people who work in law enforcement to die over a black man filled with drugs.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Apr 26, 2021)

Around the time I graduated high school, I became frustrated with much of the woke ideology. I always found the black culture in America to be quite toxic, and it was obvious from the beginning that BLM has no interest in fixing the problems with black America, in fact they’d rather just perpetuate it while blaming whites and cops for all their problems, thus making things worse. I remember when Beyonce released her Formation song and I thought, “why is a shitty pop star suddenly singing about political issues and being praised as an activist icon?” and hated the way she was suddenly all proud of her heritage and promoting that pride in a very tribalistic manner, all under the banner of this movement that was doing more harm than good and just sounded worse the more I looked into it.

Then last year it _really _blew up, and I was hearing nothing but “George Floyd dindu nuffin! ACAB!” both online and offline, with little opposition, as those who opposed got called “alt right fascists” or bootlickers. If Beyonce going full SJW didn’t peak me, the riots last year sure did.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Apr 26, 2021)

I got  lectured by a white friend about "listen to black voices" so I decided to read up on what Eric July, singer of Backwordz had to say about the whole thing. Dude makes a lot of sense and has no time for BLM and is black as all fuckery. He's also incredibly based and genuinely good to listen to.

Lost more than a few friends when I admitted a black dude put me right off BLM but it was worth it to see how buttmad they all got.


----------



## Alkaline Cab (Apr 27, 2021)

I was always against CRT, but gave BLM a pass because I didn't really look into it. Prisons are actually evil, having motive to keep people locked up  and recommitting as long as possible.  But what got me was when I found out about:

"Mostly peaceful protests".

If you look in the eyes of a normie, it makes sense. Disavow any violent people for being violent, but have a movement pure enough to stop it. Like how right wing terrorist #9 doesn't suddenly makes conservatism (any more) evil. After all, _they _aren't being violent! (No, the peeps who advocate for violence on twitter aren't the majority)
But when you look at how _massive_ the destruction was, while denying what is quite literally behind you, all while hating anyone or anything that defends themselves...


----------



## Overly Serious (Apr 28, 2021)

Pretty much day 1 when I saw a clip of some young Black girl, maybe 17 or so, begging a White BLM protestor person in Black Bloc vandalizing things to stop. Or a similar video when an old Black woman who ran a little stall found all her stuff wrecked by BLM protestors. Remember this is a media movement and you don't see Black people who are against this unless it's by accident like when Officer Tatum got invited onto the BBC because the numbnuts who run the show just assumed African American = Left Wing / Pro-BLM.

Like Cerebus the Aardvark said: "Most rich people are rich people first, and whatever else they are second.". It's a grift, it's a powerplay, it's a war on civil society. And if I as a hard-working, law-abiding White person get pissed with it, imagine how it must feel for a hard-working, law-abiding Black person to feel all the same but also be told they're representing you? Imagine you're a Black person with some self-respect and you see the BLM website with its "twerking for MLK video"? I imagine it's not dissimilar to how most White people on here feel seeing White people kneeling before Black people to apologise for being White, only probably even more maddening. But similar because in both cases you know it's just a performance using racial politics for their self-advancement.


Keep in mind that "BLM" sued and won against a Black dude in California who had come up with the name "BLM" years before to take the name. There's plenty of Black people who despise the movement but unless you source alternative media like most of here, you ain't going to see any of that. So yeah - pretty much day 1 because it's such obvious exploitation. 98% of what BLM put out is bullshit. But African American communities in the USA do need help. Not gibs, not lowered SAT requirements, not a free pass on violent crime because of "Systemic Racism"; actual help. Which includes, imo, *more* policing in those areas, not less. And more discipline in school not, "it's their culture". And for God's sake some kind of serious nutrition push rather than EBT cards or whatever they're called. We can have a debate about genetics or whatever but I'm convinced half the problems in African American communities are just serious nutritional deficiencies. All that food and so little of it healthy.


----------



## Cool Dog (May 2, 2021)

It was a fucking scam from day-1 because it didnt focus on police brutality itself but only when it happens to blacks who by _pure coincidence_ happen to do most of the crime

Also it began with fucking trayvon skittles, the wannabe middle class thug who got 360noscoped by a fat guatemalan "white" manlet. People forget that if he bashed zimzam's brains on the pavement like he intended to he woulda got 25 to life in prison and would be having his cornhole expanded by real niggas in jail

Since then this corporate-sponsored movement has done nothing but elevate a bunch of no-life criminals and retards like brown to sainthood. Whats unbelievable is how retarded whites celebrate this shit, whats wrong with you people?


----------



## Fish Fudge (Jun 18, 2021)

When it started up in my country, which has a comically low percentage of black people living in it and almost-zero police incidents of misconduct involving black people in the last 20 years.


----------



## Smolrolls (Jun 18, 2021)

You want to know whats funny?

Despite Black Lives Matter getting arrested by their masters, people still think that BLM was, and is a political if another republican candidate comes into office. I would really love to see Kanye West become president just to see how these democrats and their pets will spin about "inequality" when...well a republican black guy is president.

I wonder if he'll take a piss at the globe in a gilded toilet.


----------



## Anonymous_Crusader (Jul 8, 2021)

I’d rather pass a kidney stone that support BLM.
All white people who support them have no dignity.
Who gives a shit what my ancestors did?


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Jul 8, 2021)

Some say black lives matter. Some say blue lives matter. I say no lives matter.


----------



## Boston Brand (Jul 9, 2021)

Sometime between The 1619 Project being treated with legitimacy instead of as the lefty version of The 5000 Year Leap, and watching all the statues get torn downaat year while cities burned without consequence.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Oct 8, 2021)

I already had my dislike to BLM mindset due to the O.J. trial, Treyvon Martin, and Michael Brown. After my first post in this thread, I had some shit happen to me. If you are a threat to life, you're gonna get shot; Self-defense is not murder. During the "Summer of Love", these niggers threw nails in the road that blew out one of my tires; A month later, bashed four of my car windows out and stole some of the shit in my trunk. I don't give a fuck about being called a racist or a white passing, self-hating octoroon. If you're a danger to people and believe ridiculous things, you deserve to be ridiculed and called a nigger.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Oct 8, 2021)

I hit “peak BLM” before BLM even existed.  Dish out hate, and you’ll get nothing but hate from me in return.


----------



## Anti-Intellectual (Oct 9, 2021)

Black people have a nigger problem, and I don't make the differentiation between the two in same vain attempt to reconcile *rayciss* feelings with former Liberal optimism. It's observable when you spend enough time around them, you'll meet a person who happens to be black and you can converse and empathize with them like you would with any other, then you'll inevitably meet his brain dead, and contemptible counterpart - the Nigger.

The Nigger is a loud, stupid, vain, arrogant, and proud of all these traits. I won't go into too much depth here because it's all been said before many times over.

My peak with niggers precedes BLM and it is was when these particularly loathsome creatures threatened their own seniors on a news article, because the older folk  in question took issue with a couple of nigger gangbangers murdering an older black gentleman who offered them a ride home, then stole his vehicle for a high speed chase with the police shortly afterwards and were unceremoniously captured in the end. No good deed goes unpunished I suppose. The perps look pretty stereotypically what you would expect, young, dumb, ugly trog features, with noses that could probably substitute in for trumpet noises if they stopped breathing through their mouths and use their noses instead.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 10, 2021)

I hated it the moment I heard the slogan.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Oct 11, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> I'd say it was in 2016 when the "Movement For Black Lives" assembled its top grifters to put together the first official BLM platform, and they had a whole section about how Israel was an illegitimate "apartheid state", the US should divest, and so on.
> Whether you agree with that or not, it's quite obvious that nobody in charge was actually interested in the whole notion of keeping black people from unnecessary deaths. The whole manifesto was just a collection of generic far-left talking points with a coat of brown paint. Black America deserves better.
> 
> You can read the original manifesto here:
> ...



agreed with everything u said except that black america deserves better... they dont... they deserve whatever the fuck they get



Agent Abe Caprine said:


> That time a bunch of BLM activists tried to hijack a Pulse vigil. Right after the shooting happened.



the greatest thing in life to me as a faggot is when fellow faggots find out that they aint their friends.



Kosher Dill said:


> It was eye-opening that killing a black man makes you an honorary white in the eyes of the media.


they make spics and daigos out to be white all the fucking time!


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 11, 2021)

StyrofoamFridge said:


> I already had my dislike to BLM mindset due to the O.J. trial, Treyvon Martin, and Michael Brown. After my first post in this thread, I had some shit happen to me. If you are a threat to life, you're gonna get shot; Self-defense is not murder. During the "Summer of Love", these niggers threw nails in the road that blew out one of my tires; A month later, bashed four of my car windows out and stole some of the shit in my trunk. I don't give a fuck about being called a racist or a white passing, self-hating octoroon. If you're a danger to people and believe ridiculous things, you deserve to be ridiculed and called a nigger.


What's more interesting is that it's been coopted by White NAMBYS to BE more destructive using tactics beyond simple looting.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Oct 11, 2021)

So I was a progressive faggot in my undergrad program and the topic of police brutality rose up in my Anthro class. And I just came out and said what I was thinking, that young white cops were being trained by old white cops and that the old white cops had issues with blacks so it would continue unless we disrupted it.

Then a black female student in ROTC, attending the class in her military fatigues, turned to me and said that I should not judge an entire group of people like that. Of course, that threw me off. I was being a white ally, I was trying to *save* her and her people, why would she disagree with me about racist white people?

Caused a lot of introspection and genuine consideration about what I really thought about the world, and broke me free of the conditioning I had been getting.


----------



## WITH A ROLLING PIN! (Oct 11, 2021)

The second I heard the name BLM I hated them, around 2016/2017 I believe. I already knew they were only in it for the money from the outset. The Buy Larger Mansions drama was the most predictable shit in the world. Thomas Sowell talks about this phenomenon a lot, how social advocacy groups almost invariably become corrupted by greed. The name that's so perfectly engineered to piss everyone off, the retarded chants at their marches ("fry 'em [cops] like bacon"), the stupid, emotional speeches with no actual truth or rationality to them, they were showing all the signs from the very beginning. Look at basically any other modern civil rights advocacy group and you'll see similar trends.

Now obviously, money is how a lot of things get done in the world, and I suppose any greediness within these groups, while not preferable, may be excusable _under the condition that they are also trying to achieve something meaningful and important to society_. However, the days where blacks had real systemic issues to deal with in the United States has long since passed; BLM was already overstaying its welcome the day it was founded, and in its present state it does nothing but waste everyone's money and time.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 11, 2021)

Trayvon Martin


----------



## DJ Grelle (Oct 11, 2021)

BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> agreed with everything u said except that black america deserves better... they dont... they deserve whatever the fuck they get





BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> the greatest thing in life to me as a faggot is when fellow faggots find out that they aint their friends.





BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> they make spics and daigos out to be white all the fucking time!


Use the "+Quote" and then the "Insert Quotes" buttons to quote multiple posts at once so you don't have to triplepost.

I hit peak BLM when the niggers here in brussels started vandalising shit. Unironically the army should have shot them all at that point.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Oct 11, 2021)

DJ Grelle said:


> Use the "+Quote" and then the "Insert Quotes" buttons to quote multiple posts at once so you don't have to triplepost.
> 
> I hit peak BLM when the niggers here in brussels started vandalising shit. Unironically the army should have shot them all at that point.


my bda man... and yeah isnt it amazing how the world seems to follow america, and then turns around and tells us we have no culture?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 11, 2021)

My conspiracy theory is that it's a corporate tool being used to divide the working class. It would explain why corporations endorse BLM and why they keep picking the worst possible martyrs even though real, inexcusable examples of police brutality exist-- it's more divisive that way and the goal is to keep plebs fighting each other.


 

The grift might go like this:
-Force diversity
-Wreck race relations on purpose with propaganda
-Now your employees don't trust each other and won't unionize


----------



## Mans Holeman (Oct 11, 2021)

About 3 minutes into watching the first video I ever saw of them.


----------



## What the shit (Oct 11, 2021)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> So I was a progressive faggot in my undergrad program and the topic of police brutality rose up in my Anthro class. And I just came out and said what I was thinking, that young white cops were being trained by old white cops and that the old white cops had issues with blacks so it would continue unless we disrupted it.
> 
> Then a black female student in ROTC, attending the class in her military fatigues, turned to me and said that I should not judge an entire group of people like that. Of course, that threw me off. I was being a white ally, I was trying to *save* her and her people, why would she disagree with me about racist white people?
> 
> Caused a lot of introspection and genuine consideration about what I really thought about the world, and broke me free of the conditioning I had been getting.


They don’t want to be saved. They want to blame every little misfortune on anything other then themselves.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 11, 2021)

Don't Tread on Me said:


> So I was a progressive faggot in my undergrad program and the topic of police brutality rose up in my Anthro class. And I just came out and said what I was thinking, that young white cops were being trained by old white cops and that the old white cops had issues with blacks so it would continue unless we disrupted it.
> 
> Then a black female student in ROTC, attending the class in her military fatigues, turned to me and said that I should not judge an entire group of people like that. Of course, that threw me off. I was being a white ally, I was trying to *save* her and her people, why would she disagree with me about racist white people?
> 
> Caused a lot of introspection and genuine consideration about what I really thought about the world, and broke me free of the conditioning I had been getting.


It's worth remembering that there's a lot of cops who aren't white. Heck, Derek Chauvin had a Black cop and an Asian cop with him when the whole George Floyd thing went down.


----------



## Notgonnalie (Oct 23, 2021)

Beautiful Border said:


> The fact that the whole movement is based on a faulty premise that black people are in danger from white people, when in fact white-on-black violence is statistically the least common form of racial violence
> 
> View attachment 2070287


The BLM movement is not that "black people are in danger of white people". It is that black people are in danger of being killed by cops. 

Cops are supposed to have higher standards than other civilians. If so many cops are unhinged, violent, and racist how does this benefit the public. Think of it this way, would you like it if most black cops were part of the Nation of Islam and where just going nuts on white people?? Even if the number of black cop on white civilian's was well below the number of whites killed by cops, it would be unsettling.  

If your kid said he/she was beat up by a fellow classmate, you would react differently if they were beat up by their teacher or principle.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Oct 23, 2021)

Notgonnalie said:


> The BLM movement is not that "black people are in danger of white people". It is that black people are in danger of being killed by cops.
> 
> Cops are supposed to have higher standards than other civilians. If so many cops are unhinged, violent, and racist how does this benefit the public. Think of it this way, would you like it if most black cops were part of the Nation of Islam and where just going nuts on white people?? Even if the number of black cop on white civilian's was well below the number of whites killed by cops, it would be unsettling.
> 
> If your kid said he/she was beat up by a fellow classmate, you would react differently if they were beat up by their teacher or principle.


That's a fair point, but the idea that white police officers are especially biased against black people isn't really true either.


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Feb 9, 2022)

Oh sweet, a thread for me to necro. 
Okay so personally, I, despite being a black person, have always been indifferent to BLM, though my autistic younger self hated the name because I felt it excluded racism experienced by other races.  



Spoiler: ranting



It¨s also not helped that I live in a country that really doesn't have a need for BLM and yet we have a BLM group that knows its existence is needless so they sperg on about complete non-issues like an article talking about lower AIDS cases for gay men and the article picture had a white and a black guy in it. 

BLM over here began reeee'ing about how it was racist because it implied that black people were dirty which is just 



I try to tell myself that it's a good message but bad practice but my disillusionment began during the Floyd thing and I met a fuck ton of grifters who reee'd about black voices, "anti-blackness" and when every company posted black squares and shit while BLM was LARPing as martyrs by labeling everyone slightly critical of them as their mortal enemy of the holy blackness.

To put it short, it grew into the victim Olympics.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Feb 9, 2022)

DenseDeerFather said:


> Oh sweet, a thread for me to necro.
> Okay so personally, I, despite being a black person, have always been indifferent to BLM, though my autistic younger self hated the name because I felt it excluded racism experienced by other races.
> 
> 
> ...


Fun times, and aye. 

It seems that even the mainstream media is catching onto the grift now, with "where did the millions of dollars in donations wind up", but needless to say, BLM is something that I think does set back the black community and is entirely faux activism that centers around pressuring corrupt politicians into "bettering your lives for you", when thats the farthest thing they will usually do, and its really up to these communities themselves to better their own living conditions.

But like many other threads, theres far too many black people in the US who fail to take any personal responsibility over their own lives. And I get it, people get dealt hard hands all the time, but if your solution is to try and get the democrats to "make the government act better towards black people" or jump onto whatever bandwagon is popular at the time, instead of actually organizing your own community watches, trying to curb gun violence, trying to create a culture that doesnt celebrate gang warfare, etc- you're setting yourself up for even further failure.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Feb 9, 2022)

DenseDeerFather said:


> Oh sweet, a thread for me to necro.
> Okay so personally, I, despite being a black person, have always been indifferent to BLM, though my autistic younger self hated the name because I felt it excluded racism experienced by other races.
> 
> 
> ...


If they believed all black lives mattered they would care about the black children and elderly killed by gangsters. Therefore the only lives they thought mattered were those of young black men killed by cops, often whom were less sympathetic. Literally they tended to focus on the least sympathetic people imaginable, often glossing over more egregious cases of police violence.

They had a good grift but it’s hard to feel sympathy for an organization that steals from everyone and permits banditry. I find it ironic how many people were ok with protestors blocking streets when it was BLM but have a complete meltdown when truckers do it, even minority truckers. I also was not amused by the looting and damage done to small businesses, many of which will never return. Many communities are still damaged because of riots that occurred decades ago but they didn’t care. I was also bothered by their coldness to people who lost relatives to criminals, and especially that one girl who lost a sibling to rioters. Even if I didn’t feel sympathy for some of the young men that are  killed, if they provided funeral expenses, I would be more sympathetic to it heir organization. Instead they buy homes across the US and Canada.


----------



## Isaac (Feb 9, 2022)

I hit peak BLM when I learned about George Floyd through a meme of one of the sneed characters kneeling on his neck


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Feb 9, 2022)

DiscoRodeo said:


> It seems that even the mainstream media is catching onto the grift now, with "where did the millions of dollars in donations wind up", but needless to say, BLM is something that I think does set back the black community and is entirely faux activism that centers around pressuring corrupt politicians into "bettering your lives for you", when thats the farthest thing they will usually do, and its really up to these communities themselves to better their own living conditions.
> 
> But like many other threads, theres far too many black people in the US who fail to take any personal responsibility over their own lives. And I get it, people get dealt hard hands all the time, but if your solution is to try and get the democrats to "make the government act better towards black people" or jump onto whatever bandwagon is popular at the time, instead of actually organizing your own community watches, trying to curb gun violence, trying to create a culture that doesnt celebrate gang warfare, etc- you're setting yourself up for even further failure.


Yeah, I heard about the sketchy handling of funds. I agree that BLM is really not putting the black community in a good light. It's not helped by grifters going ACAB at every turn.

Something that I noticed was the antagonism some members love to employ towards anyone (even their own, and hoteps whatever that is). It's somehow always the fault of the "anti-blackness" or the white people and the grifters demand shit like reparations.

I feel like they expect others to fix their lives for them while they scream on Twitter instead of trying to do shit themselves.

I'm glad to see that people are at least beginning to wake up to the bullshit. Hopefully, the BLM group over here fucks off too,  (black people aren't even the most discriminated minority here, it's Arab and Middle Eastern ethnicities)



IAmNotAlpharius said:


> If they believed all black lives mattered they would care about the black children and elderly killed by gangsters. Therefore the only lives they thought mattered were those of young black men killed by cops, often whom were less sympathetic. Literally they tended to focus on the least sympathetic people imaginable, often glossing over more egregious cases of police violence.
> 
> They had a good grift but it’s hard to feel sympathy for an organization that steals from everyone and permits banditry. I find it ironic how many people were ok with protestors blocking streets when it was BLM but have a complete meltdown when truckers do it, even minority truckers. I also was not amused by the looting and damage done to small businesses, many of which will never return. Many communities are still damaged because of riots that occurred decades ago but they didn’t care. I was also bothered by their coldness to people who lost relatives to criminals, and especially that one girl who lost a sibling to rioters. Even if I didn’t feel sympathy for some of the young men that are  killed, if they provided funeral expenses, I would be more sympathetic to it heir organization. Instead they buy homes across the US and Canada.


I was so over the rioting, the roadblocks, the burning and looting.  And then people go "oh they are rioting so they can get heard" which is a shit excuse because it does the exact opposite.

And then retards had the gall to say "only burn businesses owned by white people". How about not burning any businesses.

God fucking dammit, my view of the organization hit rock bottom during the Floyd thing.

Edit: spelling and phrasing.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Feb 9, 2022)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> If they believed all black lives mattered they would care about the black children and elderly killed by gangsters.


From the start, when people pointed out that abolishing the police would ramp up crime, it was virtol.

When they switched goalposts to "defund the police", same thing.

We saw crime skyrocket in black neighborhoods, and now they are quietly trying to reverse course.

In reference to this specifically, remember when three black teenagers were gunned down in the CHAZ? Pepperidge farms remembers, but for all the cries for "accountability", noone stepped forward within the CHAZ to own up to it.


IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Therefore the only lives they thought mattered were those of young black men killed by cops, often whom were less sympathetic.



Black lives only matter as a punchline, and when its not the cops killing black people, to liberals, it does not make a good punchline to be snide and cynical about, even though they are some of the most cynical people out there, it's a selective cynicism and one that turned hypocritical  and not even necessarily accurate long ago.


IAmNotAlpharius said:


> I find it ironic how many people were ok with protestors blocking streets when it was BLM but have a complete meltdown when truckers do it, even minority truckers.



Remember when BLM started these marches during the first Covid summer, and suddenly it was okay to march around publicly en masse and this wasn't a superspreader phenomena, but Trump rallies were? Anyways, more hypocrisy with this movement and its supporters.


DenseDeerFather said:


> "anti-blackness"



Its just a jive way of saying that your success makes me feel inadequate about my failures, so therefore youre the bad one! Total crab mentality.



DenseDeerFather said:


> I'm glad to see that people are at least beginning to wake up to the bullshit.



This is the one disappointing thing to me, people seem to associate black activism = BLM, and if youre against BLM youre against black activism, when literally, this organization has been grifting since Ferguson, they literally had twitter hashtags screaming that the Bataclan massacre and Pulse night club shootings in Florida didn't matter and people were racist for not paying more attention to black people, etc.

Fuck them, and for the organizer grifters who stole millions? Fuck them too. There's a lot of literal blood on their hands, for every downtown burnt down due to their larp, and all the defunded regions where crime skyrocketed this summer. They deserve to experience the same kind of lawless zone they condemned many of their own "people" to.


----------



## Providence (Feb 9, 2022)

It's always the burning and looting and inarticulate bullshit blurbs about how everything is the fault of somebody else. Every single race has been enslaved at one point or another by somebody. This one group just can't get over, and it's because in their hearts, they know they and their culture are scum. You wouldn't be triggered by somebody saying 'nigger' if you
didn't believe somewhere in your body it was true, and the constant need for asspats and affirmation is tedious as shit. I don't care about black people. Never have. They aren't in my 
spectrum of concern. White people who can't stop falling all over themselves to 'accept' blacks and their foul culture should go right in the pit beside them.  

The losses at Bataclan mean more to me than every nigger death in the history of niggerdom. Fuck off. 

I care as much as they do, which is not at all.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Feb 9, 2022)

Even if they had a point that I prescribed to, in that they were owed aid from the state,

Every single proposition that they have obviously just ends in ruin or is pointless. Don't get me wrong, if there was something that worked to redress historical ills, Id be all for it.

How things often turn out, however, is
"We need money"
>If we just give you money, do you promise not to spend it on fancy rims and drugs?
"Hael naw!"

or #AbolishThePolice, #DefundThePolice, #MakeWhitePeopleKissOurFeet, #DecriminalizeCrimeUnder700, etc.

The kind of actual reform that may help black people is almost never on the table, because it would require an equal amount of black agency to work and the moment you say that, noone wants to hear that hard truth.

Someone could find a solution that would redress a historical wrong, imagined or not, so it would get people to stop trying to grift off it it. Find a successful program, or if not, I just don't care. Frankly, I don't think that a government solution exists to redress historical wrongs properly, or that they can even really be redressed. Everyone has had historic ill done to their "people", but in terms of how that affects you today, the best analogy is that you may be dealt a poor hand, but you still try to play it well. Black people literally grab the hand, throw it on the ground, and try to grab cards from other people. If someone is helping themselves as best as they can, with what they have, I'm instantly sympathetic, but thats almost never the case with black people.

Affirmative action in housing? Doesn't do much of anything. Clinton forcing banks to be open to giving loans to black people/deregulating banking requirements? Guess what? Now you have strippers (both white and black) taking out loans to buy mansions in Florida in the early 2000s. Just giving millions of dollars to BLM? We all know how that turned out.


----------



## BelUwUga (Feb 9, 2022)

Easy, Wednesday Nov 5, 2008 at about 8:24am. That was the day after Obama won the election, when the buses arrived at my school to drop off students, as well as act as a hub for bussing to other schools in the district. The non-white students pretty much did their level best to start a riot in the courtyard the second they stepped off the bus. Not targeting individuals, it was any white people. I understand this predates BLM but I argue there are no peaks on a flat line. I have 0 regard for them and I will have more than that as soon as they can behave like rational adults. That's not a timeline I control but I don't see that happening for the indefinite future. They're far closer to "mattering" at this point in the sense that a coyote spotted near livestock matters. I think they're delusional if they think forcing people's hands is really going to inspire an action with a positive outcome for them.


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Feb 9, 2022)

Providence said:


> It's always the burning and looting and inarticulate bullshit blurbs about how everything is the fault of somebody else. Every single race has been enslaved at one point or another by somebody.


A lot of people ought to hear this actually. Yet the BLM people will act like it's exclusively black people. 

I think this mentality is what led to BIPOC, which is a term that weirds me the fuck out. 


Providence said:


> This one group just can't get over, and it's because in their hearts, they know they and their culture are scum. You wouldn't be triggered by somebody saying 'nigger' if you
> didn't believe somewhere in your body it was true, and the constant need for asspats and affirmation is tedious as shit.


It is interesting to me that non-white people specifically get very defensive about their culture, skin color and any perceived slights. I think black and Latinos tend to be more excessive about it. 



Spoiler: tiny rant



Remembering a conversation with a Mexican bitching about how "dirty gringos" ruin her amazing super duper special culture and got offended over taco bowls.



Even in Scandinavia where black people have only endured a fraction of what has historically happened in the US, some of them still throw a bitchfit. 

They got one hell of a chip on their shoulder. 
And indeed, some black people (people of all races really) live in horrid conditions but they also don't collectively reee about it on the internet and blame it on everyone else. 

Indeed, history has not been kind to people or any race but it's not really helping anything by talking about "trauma from slavery" which none of them would have experienced and still be alive today. 
I've come to notice that it's often the most privileged screaming the loudest. 

Even as a black myself, it is super exhausting to hear about how all that matters is black this, black that, we wuz kangs and all kinds of black shit.  They tend to be even more relentless when you don't buy into their bullshit but demand that you do because "b-but your people"

Ironically they tend to be one of those people who claim black people cannot be racist but will gladly call you "anti-black" or outright racist when you don't give a shit about their screeching.


----------



## Providence (Feb 9, 2022)

DenseDeerFather said:


> A lot of people ought to hear this actually. Yet the BLM people will act like it's exclusively black people.
> 
> I think this mentality is what led to BIPOC, which is a term that weirds me the fuck out.
> 
> ...


It sucks being brown and sane right now.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 9, 2022)

When I see riots I don't get incredulous. What's the point? And lest you think me a hypocrite the same goes for those retards on Jan 6th. Hate it or not, it happened, and it had reasons for happening. Because everything has a reason for happening. And it's usually not a simple one. If millions of people across the country feel so alienated, scared, and powerless that they're going to light their own neighborhood on fire out of pure despair I think that's a good reason to stop getting angry and ask why they feel like that. 

That's one thing that sticks out to me. Where the worst of all this has happened was in neighborhoods that the people who treat BLM like a terrorist organization never go to, and in normal times don't care about. Run down ghettos that have been decaying for years and populated by people with absolutely nothing to their name, no political power, no money, no property, nothing. The poorest, most despised, people in the country. Yet the residents of these places, who suffer the aftermath of all this far more then the Tucker Carlson's of the world, who have had to live going through national guard checkpoints while taking their kids to school, the police rushing at anybody who gathers in a group of ten or more, counter-protesting racists and cracked out crust punks getting into fights on their sidewalk, and who keep have to relive indignation after indignation again and again whenever the cops shoot some random person in the wrong apartment, are _still_ more concerned about the cops shooting and exploiting black people then they are about their entire block being lit on fire. They're at a point where they think this country is so fundamentally unjust and apathetic to their lives that property destruction seems on the level with jaywalking to them. 

Like christ, how much of this does it take to spur some honest reflection in people? Republicans go "its der librul medja!" as an excuse but fuck you, might as well be calling them all "sheeple". No, idiots, there is actual pain being expressed here that goes way, way, beyond whatever the fuck was on TV last night.


----------



## Providence (Feb 10, 2022)

feedtheoctopus said:


> When I see riots I don't get incredulous. What's the point? And lest you think me a hypocrite the same goes for those retards on Jan 6th. Hate it or not, it happened, and it had reasons for happening. Because everything has a reason for happening. And it's usually not a simple one. If millions of people across the country feel so alienated, scared, and powerless that they're going to light their own neighborhood on fire out of pure despair I think that's a good reason to stop getting angry and ask why they feel like that.


I don't attribute the looting and pillaging to fear, alienation or helplessness. I attribute it to entitlement,  boredom, ignorance, and the glee of chaos and brutality. 

If you are angry with your government, and feel like you aren't represented, you do a Jan 6th. You take your anger to the source. If you are little more than a jackal with thumbs, you burn your neighborhood.


----------



## z0mb0 (Feb 10, 2022)

DenseDeerFather said:


> Something that I noticed was the antagonism some members love to employ towards anyone (even their own, and hoteps whatever that is). It's somehow always the fault of the "anti-blackness" or the white people and the grifters demand shit like reparations.


Hoteps are the literal we wuz kangz people. Ancient egypt was black and all that.


Providence said:


> I don't attribute the looting and pillaging to fear, alienation or helplessness. I attribute it to entitlement,  boredom, ignorance, and the glee of chaos and brutality.


When your feeling safe enough to violently abuse everything around you on the smallest slight in a group your not afraid your empowered.


My peak BLM was living in a bunch of diverse shit holes growing up and in everyone if the balance in anything ever went their way packs of feral niggers would weaponize whatever it was on everyone else to the their own detriment and screech when it swung out of their hands and years later I'm expected to give a shit Trayvon got what he had coming. but that black kid shot outside that chop clone who was minding his own business that i need to forget.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 10, 2022)

Providence said:


> I don't attribute the looting and pillaging to fear, alienation or helplessness. I attribute it to entitlement,  boredom, ignorance, and the glee of chaos and brutality.
> 
> If you are angry with your government, and feel like you aren't represented, you do a Jan 6th. You take your anger to the source. If you are little more than a jackal with thumbs, you burn your neighborhood.


They did. Did you miss all the burning police ststions?

Besides, 500 years of history is "the source". Good luck with that. Literally all of society got us here.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Feb 10, 2022)

feedtheoctopus said:


> They did. Did you miss all the burning police ststions?
> 
> Besides, 500 years of history is "the source". Good luck with that. Literally all of society got us here.


Burning all the businesses along with the police stations is not going for the source, and most of the time, the police aren't even the problem. I'm indifferent to the police as an institution because regardless of how orderly they are, they do enforce laws that can be very morally questionable (ie, Ottawa police currently, for instance), but black people need to stop pretending that every police station in Washington or Upstate New York is the same as some cop station in rural Mississippi. They're not, most of the times, they don't even have legitimate grievances with their local police and are just looking for an excuse to riot.

Ie: Half the BLM stuff turned out to be cases where "Why this PoPo shoot da black man" with "Oh, da black man had a knife and was running at them, well fuck the popo anyways".


----------



## AMHOLIO (Feb 10, 2022)

When the businesses they burned down were random and indiscriminate.  Mind you, I don't like specifically targeted race burnings, but holy shit was it such a fucking loss for the black business owners and their employees who worked so hard to have all of it go up in smoke, by your own race trying to help you.  It's like getting put on the sex offender registration by an incel if you're a male.  Awful.

It would have been nice to address various points and get constructive charity donations like to black school programs, black communities, and a bit of extra officer training (if you train the police they don't do dumb shit AS MUCH, we can't stop all corruption or stupidity).  But there were enough people grifting on it to benefit the worst of the worst.  Like those bail charities who probably released 2-3 innocent men and women on bail and more not innocent ones.  My woke friend even commented that he saw a gofundme for a dude who turned out to be in jail for spousal abuse (he got called out online for it at least so some people knew), and he was super sympathetic to the cause.

Lastly, why not just staff more black police officers?  The more racially integrated the police are, the easier it is on everyone, right?  Besides, it gives black people nice well paying (if the department is funded) jobs and they can feel a hand in governing themselves. Yet nothing of that sort was proposed.  

Does anyone have any idea what they proposed instead of jails, btw?  I can't remember what the suggestions were.


----------



## cybertoaster (Feb 10, 2022)

From the very beginning it should've been obvious to everybody but the dumbest simpleton out there that this movement was little more than a loosely organized grift.

Thats the impression I got from the very beginning, and time has proven me right with blm being constantly hit by scandals like one of the founders spending over $200,000 from donations to redo his kitchen, another over $3 million to buy a house in a almost entirely white gated community, and another "branch" stole funds donated to a poor kid's funeral.

A fucking poor kid's funeral, who because of that had to be buried in a pine box, it takes a particularly high level of psychopathy and hate towards others to do that.

And blm its full of that kind of people.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 10, 2022)

DiscoRodeo said:


> Burning all the businesses along with the police stations is not going for the source, and most of the time, the police aren't even the problem. I'm indifferent to the police as an institution because regardless of how orderly they are, they do enforce laws that can be very morally questionable (ie, Ottawa police currently, for instance), but black people need to stop pretending that every police station in Washington or Upstate New York is the same as some cop station in rural Mississippi. They're not, most of the times, they don't even have legitimate grievances with their local police and are just looking for an excuse to riot.
> 
> Ie: Half the BLM stuff turned out to be cases where "Why this PoPo shoot da black man" with "Oh, da black man had a knife and was running at them, well fuck the popo anyways".


I live in one of the most progressive cities in the country. We all still got to watch Eric Garner get throttled over cigarette taxes and are famous internationally for using cops to generate revenue by harassing as many black people in the vicinity as they can. Never mind that shit, every black person I've ever met has a story about the cops treating them like crap for no reason. One guy I know used to get stopped on the way to school every day, which then made him late, and the cop who made him late would report him to the administration for truancy when he didn't find anything arrest worthy on him. Every day. Yeah, nothing fucked up about that at all...After Ferguson happened the department of justice released an investigation into the local police department. They found that the local cops not only acted as what in any other context would be called and extortion racket for the city, they all had a history of serious civil rights abuses following them around. Think torturing people with dogs and shit. Huge portions of the population had outstanding warrants for things as petty and meaningless as jaywalking or being late on a speeding ticket. This was intentional on the part of the police, as a major part of the town's revenue came from bail payments, fines, and civil forfeiture. 

If you were/are black in Ferguson Missouri every single encounter you had with a police officer was a threat to your entire life, your family's well being, your job, your house, etc etc.  These people were living like this for years and years. If you think "lol just follow the law!" matters in reality just know this, if the cops want to ruin your day (and they do) they WILL find a reason. Even you, honkey. They just usually don't bother white people because they can afford lawyers and shit. Black people are easy targets. Nobody cares about them and they don't have any money or connections to defend themselves with. 

Given all the above, why in the actual fuck is it surprising something finally snapped? 

And you know what else? What happened in Ferguson happens ALL OVER THE FUCKING COUNTRY. Rural Mississippi and New York might as well be the same fucking place when it comes to how cops act towards black people and why (money, everything is money, don't let anybody tell you otherwise). 

Anyway, I need to repeat something else: nobody is in control of any of this. Noone. If somebody says they're in a position of leadership they are lying or have some personal agenda. What I saw happen after George Floyd was the sort of thing nobody can plan, and nobody did plan it. Ask yourself, who the fuck ever heard of Ferguson until Michael Brown got shot? And not only that keep in mind the reason these people were/are angry actually had little to do with Michael Brown and everything to do with the insanity I just described to you. Nobody gives a shit about one off acts of violence, they do when it is part of a pattern. And a system built around hyper-aggressive "kick in your door with a no knock warrant and shoot you in the head" style policing and that has as its only real motive money and politics is naturally going to result in acts of extreme violence towards people who don't deserve it. Never mind black people, Daniel Shaver got the same treatment. We have a law enforcement system nationwide that makes fatal encounters with police an actual inevitability, and it becomes the spark for all this other shit as a result. 

Americans have a hard time understanding the concept that nobody is "behind" this, and that nobody is running it, and nobody is planning it, and nobody is in control. Because we're so obsessed with partisan nonsense we don't ever admit how complex things are. You know what really happened in Ferguson? A few people protested, the police responded by rolling in with fucking MRAPs and rifles, people looked out their window and thought "fuck this shit", and the cycle of anger/response/anger/response continued and got increasingly militant and chaotic. 

You're asking why people are looting stores like that is the major issue. That's easy: they're pissed off, have nothing to lose, the situation makes it easy, and they hate the country they live in for treating them like shit their whole lives. People who have nothing don't have any reason to feel empathy for those who do have something. Especially when the latter has been systematically crushing any attempt at a better life for the former for hundreds of years. 

Historically whenever black communities in the US get too influential, too wealthy, too stable, we destroy them. 


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulsa_race_massacre
		

That's only the most famous example of something that has happened constantly and in different forms for centuries. And it never ended. Whatever the cause, black communities in the US have been systematically undermined and exploited since slavery. Whenever they grow close to actual political or economic influence it is ended by the powers that be. Just this week the supreme court signed off on a blatant violation of the voting rights act that even they admitted was going to rob black communities in the state of representation. 

When you do this, over and over, when you make it impossible for these people to enter mainstream society, for literal centuries, do you think it produces happy, optimistic, patriotic, or even nice individuals? It makes people who look at the world as a cynical charnel house that targets the worst of its depravity and greed specifically at them, and that nothing will ever change this. Only thing left to do is fuck up as much of it as possible and get yours. You have no future and no hope, why the fuck should they? They're the ones who did it to you. 

When the civil rights movement happened there was a moment when black communities were poised to gain some sort actual progress for themselves. America quickly responded with the war on drugs, mass incarceration, and assaults on everything from public education to mental health services. This was not a historical accident, it was calculated to rip apart black families, make it impossible for their children to leave the shithole they grew up in, and politically crush them. This was done because it allowed the kind of sociopathic vermin who makes up the leadership of most corporations and political parties to get everything they wanted without any pushback from the people who'd actually suffer the consequences. 

It worked. And this is what it looks like when it works. 

America has never been a meritocracy for black people. It's a place that has always been going out of its way to make them as weak and hopeless as it can. 

Burning a CVS is the kind of thing you do when you no longer have respect for the society you live in. And ask yourself, what actual reason do they have to respect you? Even if you jump to "everything you just typed is bullshit", which you probably will, just know this: to the people it actually impacts, it isn't. Now why do you think that is?


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Feb 11, 2022)

feedtheoctopus said:


> I live in one of the most progressive cities in the country.


Which would suggest that progressive anti-racism is just bull or completely lip service, with your next statement of the police having a scheme to arrest black people for money, which is hard to prove.


feedtheoctopus said:


> and are famous internationally for using cops to generate revenue by harassing as many black people in the vicinity as they can


Is it specifically black people? Can you prove this claim? Or is it the standard "the state uses traffic tickets to generate a small amount of revenue, and X group commits a lot of crimes", of which, I think the situation is a lot more complex than "the police ticket black people to make money".


feedtheoctopus said:


> Never mind that shit, every black person I've ever met has a story about the cops treating them like crap for no reason.


I am black.


feedtheoctopus said:


> And you know what else? What happened in Ferguson happens ALL OVER THE FUCKING COUNTRY. Rural Mississippi and New York might as well be the same fucking place when it comes to how cops act towards black people and why (money, everything is money, don't let anybody tell you otherwise).


Bull.


feedtheoctopus said:


> If you were/are black in Ferguson Missouri every single encounter you had with a police officer was a threat to your entire life, your family's well being, your job, your house, etc etc.


Again, bull. How many police interactions do you think occur on a daily basis? Its in the millions. How many interactions do you think result in an arrest? Much more minute. How many result in death? Even more minute. How many result in an unjustified death (ie, the dude isn't running at a cop with a weapon). Its under a hundred yearly. I agree, that this is too much and an injustice, but no- the "every single encounter with the police with a black person is potentially death" is fake news, made up, and completely counter intuitive.


feedtheoctopus said:


> f you think "lol just follow the law!" matters in reality just know this, if the cops want to ruin your day (and they do) they WILL find a reason. Even you, honkey.


Okay honkey, I have dealt with the police, many times, from being black and a retarded teenager.


feedtheoctopus said:


> Huge portions of the population had outstanding warrants for things as petty and meaningless as jaywalking or being late on a speeding ticket. This was intentional on the part of the police, as a major part of the town's revenue came from bail payments, fines, and civil forfeiture.


Conspiracy theory.


feedtheoctopus said:


> And a system built around hyper-aggressive "kick in your door with a no knock warrant and shoot you in the head" style policing and that has as its only real motive money and politics is naturally going to result in acts of extreme violence towards people who don't deserve it.


I agree that no knock warrants shouldn't happen, but a) the system is not built around this, and b) even though I think no knock warrants should be abolished, they are not common, insinuating that they are is false.


feedtheoctopus said:


> You know what really happened in Ferguson? A few people protested, the police responded by rolling in with fucking MRAPs and rifles


Wrong order of events, the fires and looting occurred first and went unabated for several nights until the police came in.


feedtheoctopus said:


> You're asking why people are looting stores like that is the major issue.


It is. Don't loot stores, don't loot or burn down your own community. I get that your pissed, but as you said earlier, if you want, take it to "the source". Looting is naked opportunism, and dumb as fuck. I don't care if you're angry. Angry at the world in general? Angry enough to fuck up someone's life who has nothing to do with your perceived sense of "injustice"? Okay, well, you're acting like a retard, so don't be surprised when people call you one.


feedtheoctopus said:


> Especially when the latter has been systematically crushing any attempt at a better life for the former for hundreds of years.


Double bullshit.

A) many places looted were businesses owned by POC
B) You're generalizing American history in terms of picking out the worst elements and prescribing them to everyone. Its completely ahistorical, and ignores groups like the quakers, the republicans under Lincoln, abolitionists, the people who died in the hundreds of thousands in the civil war, or immigrants who had nothing to do with events several hundred years ago. And even then, several hundred years ago, as stated, to scapegoat "fuck white people" completely ignores that history is nuanced, and not every "white person" in history is some oppressor.

Its dumb "this racial group is the oppressor class" and incredibly simplistic and not even accurate.


feedtheoctopus said:


> Just this week the supreme court signed off on a blatant violation of the voting rights act that even they admitted was going to rob black communities in the state of representation.


I don't even know what you're talking about, but if its the Supreme Court ruling that you need ID to vote, thats pretty basic shit. If thats "every time black people try to make it, the state steps on your neck" thats retarded. And yes, I know about Tulsa. Sucks, but again- as stated, not every police station is the same as one in Missouri, and youre taking anecdotal instances and trying to apply them universally across the US to situations, locations, and cultures that may be very, very different. Yes, bad shit happens. When bad shit happens, its not "this happened in Tulsa so its common across the entire United States". Its "this happened in Tulsa, Tulsa sucks if they havn't addressed or moved on from this".


feedtheoctopus said:


> When you do this, over and over, when you make it impossible for these people to enter mainstream society, for literal centuries


Again, "literal centuries". Oppression has not been uniform over centuries, and you have had groups helping out black people throughout that. Let alone, its not impossible to enter mainstream society. Don't belittle black people by making them completely lack agency. Shame on you, that makes you a racist.


feedtheoctopus said:


> When the civil rights movement happened there was a moment when black communities were poised to gain some sort actual progress for themselves.


You're implying that we didn't? That the sacrifices of MLK, X, Russel, Dubois etc didn't' happened? That we didn't get some sort of actual progress? Color me surprised, or is it just that we don't have_ enough_ progress (whatever you mean by that), so the progress gained isn't worth mentioning?


feedtheoctopus said:


> America has never been a meritocracy for black people


Okay, suck it up and take responsibility for your own life. We are all dealt bad hands, you do the best you can, and at least don't shit where you eat and burn down where you live.


feedtheoctopus said:


> Burning a CVS is the kind of thing you do when you no longer have respect for the society you live in.


See previous statements, but I don't buy the narrative that black people have no agency and are completely alienated from society. We live in a society. You don't have respect for society? For the Indian guy behind a CVS trying to hustle? For black people who avoid the ghetto narrative, make something of themselves, actually pay attention in school? Okay, well, society has given opportunity in public education. If the one you received isn't good enough, sure that happens- but also ask yourself, is the problem the opportunities given, or that you have pissed away your opportunities that were given to you, and only realized this too late and so are bitter?


feedtheoctopus said:


> Even if you jump to "everything you just typed is bullshit", which you probably will, just know this: to the people it actually impacts, it isn't. Now why do you think that is?


Because these are bitter, stupid people who buy into stupid myths that aren't even fully accurate and prescribe all the responsibility for their own lives into the hands of other people.

Sure, there are always forces outside of your control that have impact on your life, but its not as one sided as you would imply, and for myths like "every time I talk to a police officer, they finna kill me" I don't care if someone believe that, its stupid and not even accurate. Stop perpetuating them, it really does a disservice.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Feb 11, 2022)

Didn't really know anything about the Bureau of Land Management until the Bundy thing


----------



## WhiteNight (Feb 11, 2022)

It's not letting me quote for some reason, but replying to this post.



> This was intentional on the part of the police, as a major part of the town's revenue came from bail payments, fines, and civil forfeiture.


Yeah they did it for money not because they hated black people.  The city of Ferguson was struggling with its budget.  To be sure, probably a factor is demographic change and white flight, so they were raising less tax money.



> You're asking why people are looting stores like that is the major issue. That's easy: they're pissed off, have nothing to lose, the situation makes it easy, and they hate the country they live in for treating them like shit their whole lives.


No, the media tells them their country treats them like shit, and they believe it.



> When the civil rights movement happened there was a moment when black communities were poised to gain some sort actual progress for themselves. America quickly responded with the war on drugs, mass incarceration, and assaults on everything from public education to mental health services. This was not a historical accident, it was calculated to rip apart black families, make it impossible for their children to leave the shithole they grew up in, and politically crush them.


Really, when was this calculation done?  Did a bunch of politicians collect in a smoke-filled room and say, "Black people are doing too well.  Let's crack down on drugs to rip apart their families, because we hate them so much."?  In reality, nearly every liberal politician, and many conservatives, push extreme measures to help blacks.  (Most of these measures are stupid, but politicians are gonna politician.)

The war on drugs, for example, was considered by many proponents to be a way of helping black people, since the belief was that rampant drug use was killing black communities.



> Historically whenever black communities in the US get too influential, too wealthy, too stable, we destroy them.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulsa_race_massacre
> That's only the most famous example of something that has happened constantly and in different forms for centuries.


Even that extremely biased Wikipedia article says it was one of the worst incidents, so no it's not representative.  The riot wasn't a plot because blacks were getting too wealthy.  It was a series of escalations and false rumors that blew up.  You know, similar to when the media spreads false stories that police are racist, and so a bunch of criminals loot and burn down a city center.



> When you do this, over and over, when you make it impossible for these people to enter mainstream society, for literal centuries, do you think it produces happy, optimistic, patriotic, or even nice individuals?


There are a huge number of blacks in the mainstream, and have been for decades.  It is clearly not impossible.  Indeed, these days blacks are given favorable treatment in almost every industry.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 11, 2022)

Before it began. When I saw all the unedited LA riots footage in 1992 and the Reginald Denny beatings.


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Feb 11, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> The fact that the whole movement is based on a faulty premise that black people are in danger from white people, when in fact white-on-black violence is statistically the least common form of racial violence
> 
> View attachment 2070287


Exactly this.

This is what is blatantly ignored by BLM grifters and "activists". Black killed by whites is predominently lower that black killed by blacks. Even if their breaking into innocent stores, causing thousands of dollars in property damage through riots, and overwhelming the police force somehow stopped white violence against blacks, then we'd still have bloods and crips causing gang wars and getting innocents caught in the middle, random drive by, and open violence in black neighborhoods.

If BLM actually gave a shit about stopping violence against blacks, they'd start in their own communities, first. Drop the "stop snitching" hood bullshit, keep black fathers in the home, stop demonizing unbroken families, keep kids off the streets and out of gangs, and work together as the community that BLM keeps saying it supports.

But I imagine that process is a lot more difficult than just pinning it on whites.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 11, 2022)

A lot of what you just wrote is basically just going "lol no". Unfortunately, it's actually lol yes. You can go read the DOJ report on Ferguson right now, since then there's been a million and one investigations into local police departments all over the country you can pour over if you feel like being depressed. People have been raising alarm bells about (for lack of a better term) for-profit policing for decades. Your average Barnes And Nobel has an entire section devoted to the study of how fucked up this is. Police militarization, the rise and accelerating usage of things like no-knock raids or swat teams for otherwise mundane arrest warrents and in response to protests, that's all well documented also. This is a great book on it written by a guy who, while he has libertarian leanings, is pretty far from a leftist.



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rise_of_the_Warrior_Cop
		


When you talk about racial inequality and its causes you're talking about very complicated issues that most people aren't equipped to understand. Not because they're stupid but because most people have more of an actual life then losers like me and don't think reading about 1980's drug policy is "fun". But yes, it's all very complicated and there's a lot of factors that go into it and a lot of reasons we ended up here. But between that and America's general unwillingness to admit its own faults we've often turned a blind eye to just how divided we actually are and just how extreme the results of it have been for black people specifically in this country.

Never mind the government, for a long time most major unions in the US barred black people from being members. They were systematically cut out of every major institution, private and public, and were left to rot on the fringes of society. There's really no overstating how historically voiceless black people are. They were barely even allowed to fight in the civil war, a conflict ostensibly about their own bondage. Whenever they started to overcome this systematic alienation the boot came down again. I think after what happened after George Floyd died you'd have to be hiding your head in the sand to not realize how violent this actually looks, also. The American right refuses to admit it happened but we all saw it with our own eyes on TV, all over the country police decked out in military surplus gear were attacking reporters and otherwise peaceful demonstrators. We got to watch this happen in real time in virtually every major American city. I remember watching a live stream of the Ferguson trial verdict before that. Everything was peaceful, then within a minute of the grand jury decision the police were lobbing insane amounts of tear gas at the crowd and firing rubber bullets. Nobody even had time to riot, they just straight up wanted to do that from the get go.

Powerlevel, after Eric Garner died I attended a rather large protest in Manhattan. A moment that always sticks out to me, this girl was walking down the street with a water bottle calmly and a cop just saw her, walked over, and said "why did you throw that bottle?". This is some tiny white chick, just out of high school. She has no idea what game is being played here. She stammers "w...what?". He rips the bottle out of her hand and says "I saw you throw this. I can put you in jail for a long time." For whatever reason he walked away instead. But he could have, if he wanted to do the paperwork. We all know. And who would have argued? Later on the day I got to witness them pepper spraying people for shits and giggles and blasting LRADS in peoples faces from like 3 feet away, also seemingly for shits and giggles (if you don't know what that is, it can straight up make your ears bleed). I didn't see a single act of vandalism or violence from a crowd of 50,000 or so, but I saw plenty from the cops.

Let's not pretend the world is always just and loving, and let's DEFINITELY not pretend cops are known for their empathy and patience.

So not only do you have a country that has historically done everything in its power to keep black people as close to the material conditions of slavery as it can, it responds with sheer terror and violence whenever it feels that control slipping.

Acting like these things don't happen, like they don't have serious impacts on communities, like black people on the whole don't understand and notice this shit, is just hiding your head in the sand. I can talk about this shit for hours, I really can. Because it's interesting and sad and I like interesting and sad things. But the long short is we have actual conflicts in this country, and they are deep, and they are probably impossible to solve, and on top of all of that they mark people. Every single one of us is a victim of our country's history in one way or another. We have to live in the aftermath of the brutality and greed of powerful people, often long dead, and if there was an easy, loving, way to get out of that I like to think we would have by now.

You accused me of saying black people "lack agency". I respond by reminding you that "agency" doesn't stop bullets.

Another problem Americans have when it comes to understanding ourselves, we believe in individualism to such an extent we don't realize that at the end of the day power is real, governments are real, the justice system is real, the economy is real, and that none of us have any fucking control whatsoever over how these things develop. They are an amalgamation of centuries of policy and struggle that no single human being, anywhere, has any say over.

All the "agency" in the world is not going to stop America's historical demons from launching a tear gas cannister directly into your face.

There is no end to this story as it is still being written. The present is a slave to the past. And it always will be. And none of us, not the cops or anybody else, has any real say in it. There's a scene in the movie Network where the main character explains that global capitalism is really the only thing in the world that matters and that all of us are totally helpless. His ratings tank because as the narrator explains "people don't like being told their lives are completely meaningless".

I can admit that much: people definitely don't like hearing what I just typed.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Feb 11, 2022)

Imma keep it real with ya chief...ain't nobody reading your "here's why the brainless retard rioters of BLM are actually goodbois!!!" essay. Keep on white knighting though, if that's what floats your hole-riddled boat. 

Null said in an older stream that he hit "peak BLM" with Trayvon Martin and I agree. I was in late middle school during that, I think. Never subscribed to the narrative to begin with but I was definitely "woke" early on to the fact the media would only use pictures of Trayvon as a baby with Skittles instead of the more recent unsavory photographs, never brought up his criminal record, and kept saying Zimmerman (?) was "white hispanic," a phrase nobody had ever really used before.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Feb 12, 2022)

feedtheoctopus said:


> A lot of what you just wrote is basically just going "lol no".


Its not a lol no, I took the time to respond to each and every one of your points, even with the reply button broken. You don't have the patience to listen to a black man talk about racial relations and belittle what they are actually saying?

And you're a _new yorker?_ Lol okay.

This is what "Lol no" looks like.


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Feb 12, 2022)

I peaked when I watched Jim's Justice for Jamar streams in 2015. The whole thing was a shitshow from start to finish. The protest was basically hoodrats having a block party with social activists that are clearly not from around there. They talk big with their "whos streets? Our streets" chant and talking about their community, but they are littering and valdilizing an already ran down neighborhood throughout the "protest". All the photos of them being threatened and intimidated by police on Twitter was staged and they were in never any real danger. And the cherry on top was #fuckparis and the brother of the nig that bit it shouting that he supports ISIS because they where mad that a major terrorist attack on a nation's capital was stealing attention away from their protests.

All that was 5 years ago and BLM really hasn't changed at all.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Feb 12, 2022)

FILTH Tourist said:


> I peaked when I watched Jim's Justice for Jamar streams in 2015. The whole thing was a shitshow from start to finish. The protest was basically hoodrats having a block party with social activists that are clearly not from around there. They talk big with their "whos streets? Our streets" chant and talking about their community, but they are littering and valdilizing an already ran down neighborhood throughout the "protest". All the photos of them being threatened and intimidated by police on Twitter was staged and they were in never any real danger. And the cherry on top was #fuckparis and the brother of the nig that bit it shouting that he supports ISIS because they where mad that a major terrorist attack on a nation's capital was stealing attention away from their protests.
> 
> All that was 5 years ago and BLM really hasn't changed at all.










Just a reminder.


----------



## General Gunther (Feb 12, 2022)

I gave up on BLM when it came back to life after George Floyd, I wasn't really following current events closely until late 2015-early 2016 so I wasn't fully aware of what was going on with Ferguson/Trayvon Martin so when 2020 happened I realized how little they learned or changed since the movement started in 2013.

They really don't care about solving any of these problems and they are doubling down on everything they've done since 2013. I've seen people in this movement say bringing up black on black crime in urban areas is a whataboutism.

It's a terrorist organization at this point, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Feb 12, 2022)

General Gunther said:


> It's a terrorist organization at this point, nothing more, nothing less.


I guess that would explain the cop killings....



Spoiler: Powerlevel feels 



Slight powerlevel here but I am one of those people who have a rather level of faith in law enforcement because they have helped me personally get out of really bad situations; note I didn't put myself in those, but that's beside the point. I'm thankful for their help but  I'm well aware that there are/have been cases of corruption within the police, although it wasn't race-related. 

I think that is one of the reasons why the cop killings and ACAB strike such a sour note with me. 

But I guess that's just me comparing oranges to apples because we don't have nearly the long history of contentious race relations that the US has. 

Hence the lack of need for a BLM group but here we are...


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Feb 12, 2022)

General Gunther said:


> They really don't care about solving any of these problems and they are doubling down on everything they've done since 2013. I've seen people in this movement say bringing up black on black crime in urban areas is a whataboutism.


Not only do they not attempt to solve the issues, they exacerbate them. They never address the gang issue, so crime goes up, leading to more police, who in turn are in danger whenever a crime happens, so they turn to using lethal force, which then leads to random BLM grifters talking about how all "them evil white cops be shootin our youth and shit, now donate to mah gofundme #BLM". 

If they solved the issue themselves, then the blame falls on them, and for BLM's grift to work, they have to blame literally anyone else. "Black on black violence is happening? Nah, that's a whataboutism, my nigga". "Gangs on the streets? Our black bruthas wouldn't be joinin gangs if the #hwyteman didn't bring them down." BLM teaches black people that nothing is their fault and that all the shit that happens to them is because of whites. And when you're told by everyone in your community that the game was rigged from the start, why would you bother straightening out your community?

BLM tells people that the white man is responsible for brining black people down, when it's the literal opposite.


----------



## murph (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm not sure when I got tired of niggers but it's just inevitable.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Feb 12, 2022)

Justice for Jamar when masked men slashed fire hoses so the firefighters couldn't put out the fires that activists had set in poor black neighborhoods. The locals were cursing the activists and sweet old black ladies were crying because their local stores were burning down. Feels real bad, man.


----------



## I-chi (Feb 12, 2022)

The moment I realized it was a corporate brand label created in order to give a race of objective failures some cheap outlet in the misery of living their antisocial, hateful, abusive little lives. It has no goal and no solution; just a chance for hideous, obese sheboons to indulge their narcissistic complexes and thugs to burn and loot businesses that will go to utter waste. It's nihilistic and fake, and only its leaders - the same fat preachers and race grifters that have always been - know it. It's a back-broken, buck-broken, belligerent blight on this country, and it will never be anything more than a contingent of useful idiots for the Leftie Massas to wrangle up when they need a distraction; and I happily await the day whitey just snaps.

So the non-tangential answer: the very moment it began.


----------



## gang weeder (Feb 16, 2022)

I never really supported it but I knew it was bullshit around the time of those Missoula protests with Shaun King. This was when Gamergate was going on and I got plenty of exposure to SJW type shit through that, and was able to instantly recognize that BLM was just another social justice grift.


----------



## Digi Faggot (Feb 17, 2022)

I somehow avoided news of it until around "Saint" George Floyd. I think because I didn't really care about news a ton in the years before that, despite a major headline or two. Once the nationwide riots began, it was very clear to me what their goals were, a bunch of race politics that wanted to burn cities down or just get stuff because of their skin color. If I had caught wind of them in my college years, I might have been supportive, but thankfully I woke up from those delusions around the time I saw what was happening with Trump as he managed to get elected.


----------



## Glowie (Feb 17, 2022)

BLM are just black panthers with a different coat paint to appeal to the stupid and white soycialists.

Simple as.


----------



## DiscoRodeo (Feb 17, 2022)

Glowie said:


> BLM are just black panthers with a different coat paint to appeal to the stupid and white soycialists.
> 
> Simple as.


I wish they were Black Panthers. While I don't support all the cells or their entire platform, at least they actually did shit, got organized, cut down on crime in black neighborhoods with self policing, helped organize some of the first free school lunches, etc. They may of had some divisive language, but they at least knew their shit and it wasn't just a grift necessarily, or a feel good "look at me ma' Im a part of history" thing.

All on 1/100th of the money that BLM has received.


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Feb 18, 2022)

My Peak BLM moment was when I was on Nanowrimo forums in 2020, scrolling through posts of this thread called "Police Brutality Rant". At that time, I was sympathetic towards Floyd and wanted to know what everybody's thoughts about the situation were. Wasn't until I saw tons of emotional poop flinging ("We're literally KILLED in the streets who cares about stores" - nothing needs to be said about that lol)  and actual posts that differentiated from the "norm" got flagged.

Won't say I stopped browsing the forums on that site entirely (I just avoid bait shit and political stuff because my posts got flagged when I was arguing against the idea of having a community on the main site that dedicated to "POC" writers two years back). Just that a good chunk of the users on there are just fucking stupid lol.


----------



## Caesare (Feb 18, 2022)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Besides, 500 years of history is "the source". Good luck with that. Literally all of society got us here.


Fuck off, white boy. You can suck them off all day, and niggers still loathe you.  No black born post 1970 has a fucking clue about racism in this country. It doesn't exist. Before 1970, they had a legitimate beef. Now, they can fuck right off.


----------



## gang weeder (Feb 18, 2022)

DiscoRodeo said:


> I wish they were Black Panthers. While I don't support all the cells or their entire platform, at least they actually did shit, got organized, cut down on crime in black neighborhoods with self policing, helped organize some of the first free school lunches, etc. They may of had some divisive language, but they at least knew their shit and it wasn't just a grift necessarily, or a feel good "look at me ma' Im a part of history" thing.
> 
> All on 1/100th of the money that BLM has received.


Yep. Black panthers were actual black separatists iirc. BLM is just a grift to get money from whitey.


----------



## Samir (Feb 21, 2022)

When I saw protests in Italy and Japan for senor Floyd. I like it when burgerland issues don't spill over into non-burger countries. Especially Japan, as the only black people there are JETS and Marines/Navy.


----------



## jorgoth (Feb 23, 2022)

Kind of a tangent, but I think black power in the US peaked sometime between Clinton gutting the welfare system and Black Lives Splatter 2013, if not well before. Yes, wiggers still like black music, I guess, but every black center is either being gentrified by whites (basically every US city), being forcefully taken over by spics (Compton), just actively depopulating year on year (Detroit and Flint, Michigan) or all 3 (Chicago and DC).

Actually, no, black power peaked maybe a year or 2 after Roe v. Wade.


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Apr 14, 2022)

I don't know if this thread is the place for this but I came across this recent video that goes over the fuckery of the charity and I thought it was interesting to the discussion at hand. 




Unfortunately, it continues to be one of many things that brings a bad name to the whole thing, 
More fascinatingly for me personally, it actually gives an explanation of the dumpster fire that is the charity aspect.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 14, 2022)

I once saw an overweight white woman wearing a "face mask" with "Black Lives Matter" on it.

Of course this was in a big and fairly left-leaning city.

(I think it was back in 2020 when the "New Normal" was at its' worst, after the George Floyd riots began.)


----------



## Dogmeat General (Apr 15, 2022)

I started having a problem with them once I realized that BLM isn't a popular slogan (like they want you to think) but a radical Marxist organization. It just got worse from there. Instead of supporting strong black families, they want to destroy the institution of the nuclear family. Instead of investing in causes that help black communities, they collect money from gullible people and use it for self enrichment. 

Even the name "Black Lives Matter" seems a bit fucked up in retrospect. Human lives don't have colors. There's no inherent qualitative difference between the life of someone with dark skin, and someone with light skin. Thinking otherwise is textbook racism, which they claim to be against.


----------



## Colonel Tubarov (Apr 15, 2022)

My empathy for the tragic loss of a "heroic" druggie is already shaky due to my representative heuristic. When I saw Pokemon Company donate to BLM, I knew this was all a scam.

My rationale was simple back then. First, look at the common key attributes for a successful movement, then evaluate how BLM went about it.
*Winning hearts and minds*: All cops are evil, all Whites are guilty.
*Unifying messages*: "Black" Lives Matter
*Media coverage*: "Peaceful Protest."
*Goal and policy*: Defund the Police, Eliminate racism against Blacks.

Seriously who thought this was a winning strategy. Why did all these companies give millions to a cause that doesn't have a unifying message, spread propaganda, create riots, and their goal is to destroy civil society and demand handouts?

On top of that, the leader is a communist, and it was apparent that China's communist party wanted these riots for propaganda and revenge on the US for Hong Kong back in 2019.


Spoiler: Reference 






			https://www.heritage.org/progressivism/commentary/blm-co-founder-and-pro-communist-china-group-are-partnering-heres-why
		





In contrast, look at the Taiwan Sunflower movement in 2014 and the Bolivia protest in 2019. I hope BLM enjoys its 6 million dollar mansion in CA; maybe they can use the mansion for those in Skid Road.


Spoiler: Reference 






			https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Bolivian_protests
		




			https://oftaiwan.org/social-movements/sunflower-movement/
		




			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2022/04/black-lives-matter-6-million-dollar-house.html


----------



## cybertoaster (Apr 15, 2022)

@feedtheoctopus can't quote you but if your real concern is the militarization and privatization of police then why support a grifter organization like blm which has done everything it can to distract people from the police brutality issue which affected everybody and instead made it exclusibly a race issue that only affects blacks, thus ignoring the victims of all other races and dividing the people on their opinion of police?

Let alone that the acab fiasco has led to a major crime increase that has in turn boosted the growth of private security companies, an if this continues you might have entire cities policed by companies that are only a few steps away from being a new Blackwater.

As for "The Man" keeping black people down/poor, how would the government benefit from keeping the black community as a net negative economic drag which is what they have been for decades? Right now the only ones making money off black people's disgrace are grifters like blm, everybody else is losing money on them.



Mask_de_SMITH said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> This is what is blatantly ignored by BLM grifters and "activists". Black killed by whites is predominently lower that black killed by blacks.


Black on black violence was a big topic in the late 90's and early aughts but it was dropped fast because it created some tough questions about and within the black community, questions that were hard to answer and which many of its leaders/exploiters like jesse jackson (and now blm) refused to because it meant the end of their "business" since if black crime goes down, if black deaths go down, if black economic success goes up, then whats the point of these organizations/businesses like blm?

If your business is fixing a problem then you never fix the problem else you're out of business. Check the news in other countries and you're bound to find similar schemes. I been told something similar happens with native communities in South America where there are hundreds of NGOs that claim to support natives against the "injustice of the system" but much like blm only exist to syphon funds towards their own pockets.


DiscoRodeo said:


> All on 1/100th of the money that BLM has received.


One millionth, unlike blm which is basically a corporate-sponsored slush fund for DNC donations/bribes the black panthers were complete pariahs both socially and economically.


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Apr 15, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> @feedtheoctopus can't quote you but if your real concern is the militarization and privatization of police then why support a grifter organization like blm which has done everything it can to distract people from the police brutality issue which affected everybody and instead made it exclusibly a race issue that only affects blacks, thus ignoring the victims of all other races and dividing the people on their opinion of police?


This is why I hate black lives matter. 

One of their grifters used the funds earned to supposedly help black communities and bought a six million dollar mansion in southern California; twenty car garage, seven bedrooms,the whole kit and kaboodle. That's six million dollars that would have been used to introduce several after school programs that could have kept black kids away from gangs, six million which could have been used raise gang awareness and prevention, six million that could have gone to *anything else, *and yet they chose to spend it on an expensive mansion that's far away from the very communities they wish to support, because ain'tnobody gonna find hoodrats and gang-bangers in expensive neighborhoods.

If BLM fixes the very issues they say they're going to tackle, they don't make money. But they also want to still convince black people that the game's rigged from jump, all while they lie to them and tell them they have the wealth and resources to make their community better. They're grifters, pure and simple, and it's sickening.


----------



## gang weeder (Apr 15, 2022)

Colonel Tubarov said:


> My empathy for the tragic loss of a "heroic" druggie is already shaky due to my representative heuristic. When I saw Pokemon Company donate to BLM, I knew this was all a scam.
> 
> My rationale was simple back then. First, look at the common key attributes for a successful movement, then evaluate how BLM went about it.
> *Winning hearts and minds*: All cops are evil, all Whites are guilty.
> ...



That's because it isn't simply a "movement" it's a religion. And its worship is enabled and encouraged specifically because it keeps people distracted from getting angry at the government. BLM is the opposite of a genuine protest movement which seeks to weaken or overthrow a governing regime.


----------



## cybertoaster (Apr 15, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> When the businesses they burned down were random and indiscriminate.  Mind you, I don't like specifically targeted race burnings, but holy shit was it such a fucking loss for the black business owners and their employees who worked so hard to have all of it go up in smoke, by your own race trying to help you.  It's like getting put on the sex offender registration by an incel if you're a male.  Awful.


The worst part was the neolib left saying "dont care, they have insurance".

Its clear the people saying that dont know how insurance works, or they are just lying. Insurance companies are very reluctant to pay in case of mass riots, they'll use every trick they got to avoid writing a check. In many cases the owner of the small business that was burned down by rioters will have to take the insurance company to court, which means paying for lawyers, and odds are the company has better lawyers.

And thats without counting future insurance costs, you know why ferguson is still dilapidated? because insurance rates skyrocketed after that. And dont be surprised if after 2020 some areas are now uninsurable.

So there goes the opportunities for moving up on life for black people since now the only businesses that can afford to open there are the corporate fastfood and booze chains, for a community already dealing with crippling obesity and alcoholism.

Not that blm cares, if anything that creates even more problems that they can exploit.


AMHOLIO said:


> My woke friend even commented that he saw a gofundme for a dude who turned out to be in jail for spousal abuse (he got called out online for it at least so some people knew)


But did the gofundme got taken down? did he at least not get the money he wanted?

Did this made your friend reflect on other things? or he's just pretending this was an isolated case?


AMHOLIO said:


> Lastly, why not just staff more black police officers?  The more racially integrated the police are, the easier it is on everyone, right?  Besides, it gives black people nice well paying (if the department is funded) jobs and they can feel a hand in governing themselves. Yet nothing of that sort was proposed.


Some areas already got more black police than whites, and black cops tend to be harsher on black criminals since they dont have to fear any racism accusations. Plus they are likely tired of seeing those hoodlums shitting everything up for them.


gang weeder said:


> That's because it isn't simply a "movement" it's a religion. And its worship is enabled and encouraged specifically because it keeps people distracted from getting angry at the government. BLM is the opposite of a genuine protest movement which seeks to weaken or overthrow a governing regime.


A religion for white leftists, a massive cope for black losers, and a massive scam for a few people at the top.


----------



## DenseDeerFather (Apr 15, 2022)

General Zhang Zongchang said:


> Even the name "Black Lives Matter" seems a bit fucked up in retrospect. Human lives don't have colors. There's no inherent qualitative difference between the life of someone with dark skin, and someone with light skin. Thinking otherwise is textbook racism, which they claim to be against.


That was my issue with the group too or well one of them. I've witnessed it firsthand that when you bring this up, they immediately go on a spiel about how black lives are the most opressed and to deny otherwise "silences black voices and "promotes anti-blackness"

The ones I've met have a persistent hatred for "All Lives Matter"
They always say "of course, they do BUT [insert statement here which unintentionally or otherwise boils down to how black lives matter more]"

It's weird to me how BLM folks will always try to turn around ALM into something racist, while unintentionally promoting some level of black importance by in one way or another insinuating that black people deserve more than every other race.


----------



## Sarvon (Apr 15, 2022)

2016. They swarmed the tunnel that connects Norfolk V.A. to the rest of Virginia. I lived near Portsmouth and had to drive through Chesapeake to get to the naval base.


----------



## Megaton Punch (Apr 16, 2022)

> As for "The Man" keeping black people down/poor, how would the government benefit from keeping the black community as a net negative economic drag which is what they have been for decades?


I can answer this one!

Powerless and broke people are easy to manipulate if you're the one in charge of doling out power and money.  All you have to do is imply that the more power you have, the more money they get.  In fact, don't even imply it.  Just say it outright.  Tell them that if they vote for you you'll pay them off.  Every last one of them will vote for you for the rest of their lives, and then some.  You'll be in power forever.

It's not "the government" that benefits, it's a certain sociopathic subsection of the government who is perfectly happy to let enormous swathes of this country fall into chaos and ruin as long as it means they get to stay on their thrones.

Where BLM fails with this messaging is that these subsections are trying to keep _everyone_ poor and oppressed, as evidenced by the hundreds of very illegal discriminatory policies they practice every day.  The difference is that it just worked extra well on black people.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Apr 16, 2022)

Always thought nigger lives matter was a joke and a gayop. I grew up with black friends, had black roommates, and I even drilled some oil when I was younger. There’s nobody that hates blacks like other blacks. It was always a cudgel used by larger-nosed individuals against regular white people. So we’re supposed to fetishize black people so we can make our lives harder to live. Sorry Shlomo, I ain’t going for that. It’s not a surprise that BLM collapses and gets revitalized when it’s time to crack down on wypipo.


----------

